# DAFV-Pressemitteilung zum Bleiverbot



## angler1996 (18. Februar 2021)

gut, schön das man was macht

wer mal googelt Bleibelastung Flüsse wird solche Untersuchungen wie in der Anlage finden, wo Blei so wenig wie nur irgendwas im Wasser drin ist.
Das möge ja als relativ punktuelle Erscheinung auch anders sprich höher sein- nur bei punktuell wäre zu klären , was da ist.
Sicher kann man darüber nachdenken und das ist ja auch abgestellt - die Größe /Durchmesser - damit die lieben Schwäne der Queen nicht die Flügel heben.
Was soll sonst noch Blei fressen also Blei in kompakter Form z.B 150 gr Brandungsblei ??

Wie soll sich das Blei in natürlichen Gewässern in giftige Verbindungen umwandeln - wie schnell passiert das und wieso sollen die an einer Stelle bleiben trotz Strömung, die nunmal in allen Gewässern vorhanden ist. klärt mich auf , bitte das was ich finde -ich muss schon Blei gemahlen fressen, um mich zu Vergiften oder es sind  Bleiverbindungen und ja wie sollen die wirken - siehe Anlage.

Welche Produkte ersetzen Blei - noch dazu in Vielzahl gäbe es die
Tungsten mag für kleine Mengen gehen - Groß wird nicht bezahlbar
was noch ? alles andere ist von spezifischen Gewicht so - dass das Volumen übermäßig wächst-
Mal schauen ob der nächste Brandungscup mit Steinen durchgeführt - 150 gr Stein - wieviel ist das an Volumen ??
150 gr Pilker ist dann wie groß ??

a ) sicher kann man und sollte man über Blei nachdenken
Das ganze Gerede ist aber ein Bleisturm im Wasserglas.
b) wer wirklich an Umweltvermschmutzung ran will darf sich gern der Munition in Nord und ostsee annehmen
oder Plaste fischen

Gruß A.


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Februar 2021)

Gut gebrüllt, und angeschissen sind wieder alle die ihre Köder selbst
herstellen. Die Industrie wird es teilweise freuen dann die teuren Nichtbleihaltigen
Köder an uns zu verkaufen. Deren Herstellung wird dann natürlich aus Umweltschutzgründen
nicht in Europa stattfinden da der Energieverbrauch dafür viel zu hoch ist... und so weiter und so weiter.


----------



## harbec (23. Februar 2021)

... die Herrschaften sollten erst einmal woanders anfangen. Ich wüsste da einige Sachen.
Aber diese Bleigeschichte ist wieder typisch für die immer mehr Verwirrten und Weltverbesserer!
Die paar Bleie, die ich in meinem langen Anglerleben abgerissen habe sind überschaubar.


----------



## fleks (24. Februar 2021)

Hin und Hergerissen bei dem Thema. Ich habe mir schon sehr früh Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht und bin zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bei ca. 30% Nicht-bleihaltiger Beschwerung meiner Montagen. Bei meinen Recherchen hieß es immer, solange das Blei nicht kleiner ist als xy um von Zugvögeln verschluckt werden zu können ist ein Verlust einer Unze eines ganzen Bleistückes nicht schädlich für die Natur. Grund dafür soll die Oxidschicht sein, die sich um das Blei nach kurzer Zeit bildet und ein "Abtragen" von schädlichen Stoffen ins Gewässer verhindert. Aber denkt man an Strömung im Fluss und einen unruhigen Gewässergrund is diese schützende Schicht schnell ab ... Ich hab diese Story nie so ganz geglaubt... und hab deshalb angefangen, dort wo es Sinn macht Steingewichte einzusetzen. 

Auf der anderen Seite versteht man natürlich auch diejenigen die sagen, dass das wahrscheinlich den geringsten Einfluss auf die Qualität des Wassers und dem Wohlbefinden der Zugvögel hat. Zumal Millionen von Stand-Up Paddlern und Freizeitsuchenden ebenfalls großen Schaden anrichten. Ich glaube aber nicht dass uns ein Umdenken im Bereich "Blei" schadet. Kurzum: Wenn jeder dort Replikagewichte einsetzt wo es Sinn macht, haben wir als Anglergemeinde schon mal wieder viel Glaubwürdigkeit gewonnen und der Fokus schwenkt ein bisschen von uns weg.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


fleks schrieb:


> dass das wahrscheinlich den geringsten Einfluss auf die Qualität des Wassers und dem Wohlbefinden der Zugvögel hat



Möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Blei als Staub oder in Gasform manche Moralapostel mit anderen Aktivitäten so in die Umwelt entlassen.

Macht aber trotzdem durchaus Sinn , sich freiwillig  Gedanken über Alternativen zu machen.  Wenn das Verbot in Kraft tritt, wird man auch damit klar kommen.

Ich hoffe bloß, dass das nicht mit Salamitaktik so weitergeht.

Als nächstes könnten dann die Fliegenfischer dran sein, wegen Mikroplastik in den Schnüren, den Watklamotten etc.  .


----------



## smithie (25. Februar 2021)

Hat der DAFV nun eigentlich eine Meinung zu dem Thema?
Im verlinkten Hintergrund lese ich raus, dass ein Bleiverbot "gesellschaftlich quasi nicht aufzuhalten ist", der DAFV daher jetzt das Thema aufbringt, weil...?
Er das kuntun will? Er der gleichen Meinung ist? Etwas dagegen unternehmen will?

Erstaunlich finde ich, dass unter "Sachstand" nicht die Sachlage diskutiert wird, sondern was die ECHA meint und verbieten will (wird?).


----------



## tibulski (1. März 2021)

Hallo Smithie,

wir haben Hersteller, Industrie, den Herstellerverband und Influencer in dem Artikel zu Wort kommen lassen, also nicht nur was die ECHA meint und möglicherweise verbieten will. Wir haben dazu natürlich auch eine Meinung, die man denke ich auch in dem Artikel zwischen den Zeilen rauslesen kann, aber wir sind noch früh dran und wenn wir noch vor der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung (März - September) allen anderen eine Meinung ohne Absprache öffentlich "vorschreiben", gäbe es wohl auch wieder Prügel.

Daher wollten wir zu dieser Zeit erst mal möglichst umfassend informieren. Jeder kann da noch seinen Senf zu einer Entscheidungsfindung zugeben und das werden wir als Verband natürlich auch tun. Wir haben auch schon viel Rückmeldungen von verschiedenen Seiten bekommen, ich denke das ist ein legitimer Weg eine Entscheidung zu finden, welche von einer möglichst breiten Masse unter der Anglerschaft getragen wird.

Der wesentliche Sachstand ist, das wir ein "Restriction Proposal" der ECHA vor der Brust haben, welches wir auch durch Nichtbeachtung nicht aufhalten werden. Die Sachlage um Blei beim Angeln, deren Verwendung, Gefahrenpotential und mögliche Alternativen ist nach meiner Einschätzung auch in dem Artikel ausführlich beschrieben worden.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fleks (3. März 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Smithie,
> 
> wir haben Hersteller, Industrie, den Herstellerverband und Influencer in dem Artikel zu Wort kommen lassen, also nicht nur was die ECHA meint und möglicherweise verbieten will. Wir haben dazu natürlich auch eine Meinung, die man denke ich auch in dem Artikel zwischen den Zeilen rauslesen kann, aber wir sind noch früh dran und wenn wir noch vor der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung (März - September) allen anderen eine Meinung ohne Absprache öffentlich "vorschreiben", gäbe es wohl auch wieder Prügel.
> 
> ...


Finde es zumindest sehr gut, dass Mitglieder des DAFV auch hier mal rein schauen. Danke für die Rückmeldung, Olaf.

Was meinst du mit dem Zeitraum der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung (März-September) genau?


----------



## tibulski (3. März 2021)

Hallo fleks,



fleks schrieb:


> Finde es zumindest sehr gut, dass Mitglieder des DAFV auch hier mal rein schauen. Danke für die Rückmeldung, Olaf.
> 
> Was meinst du mit dem Zeitraum der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung (März-September) genau?



Ich bin selber ein sehr aktiver Angler und fand es immer wichtig, dass wir unsere Arbeit mit den Wünschen und Bedürfnissen der Basis direkt abgleichen, auch wenn das nicht immer einfach ist. Es geht halt darum zu kommunizieren und die komplexen Sachverhalte der politischen Entscheidungen besser transparent zu machen. Ich bin hier schon seit vielen Jahren als "Angler" angemeldet, bevor ich im Verband angefangen habe zu arbeiten.

"Von März 2021 bis zum September 2021 startet die Phase der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung der ECHA über den Zeitraum von 6 Monaten. Interessierte Kreise, die sich möglicherweise dazu äußern möchten, sind Unternehmen, Organisationen, die die Industrie oder die Zivilgesellschaft vertreten, einzelne Bürger sowie Behörden. Weitere Informationen dazu sind auf der ECHA Webseite unter: https://echa.europa.eu/de/consultations-restrictions-related zu finden. Im Ersten Quartal 2022 wird das sogenannte „Restriction Proposal“ zum Thema Blei dann der EU-Kommission zur Entscheidung vorgelegt."

Also noch genügend Zeit für jeden da Argumente einzubringen.

Den gesamten Artikel zum Thema Blei und weitere Informationen über vielfältige Themen findet ihr übrigens in der aktuellen Verbandszeitschrift AFZ-Fischwaid, die seit gestern Online ist: https://dafv.de/images/dafv/AFZ-Fischwaid/afz-fischwaid_-_2021-1.pdf

Da kann man auch alle bisher erschienen Ausgaben Online einsehen ,,,

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fleks (4. März 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo fleks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, verstanden, Danke.

Der DAFV darf die breite Kritik der Basis nicht ignorieren. Es ist nur verständlich, dass über 2 Mio Angler in Deutschland sich mit einer Flut an Berichten konfrontiert sieht, die allesamt das Potential haben, diese schöne und nützliche Zunft zu zerstören. Jedesmal wenn ein Bericht kommt, der von einer Naturschutzorganisation gesponsort wird heißt es an der Basis - "Ned scho wieder"... *Seht die Kritik als Hilferuf der Basis und nicht als Anfeindung*. Die Angler Basis sieht in den Verbänden die einzige Möglichkeit ihrer Stimme "pro-angeln" ein Gehör zu verschaffen. Und man muss leider feststellen, dass die Fraktion "contra-Angler" es besser schafft sich medial zu etablieren als eben die Vertretung der 2 Mio zahlenden Angler. Da ist es nur logisch, dass viele (unter anderem ich) Kritik üben.

Ich frage mich an was es liegt?! Mangelnde finanzielle Mittel ? Schwache Vernetzung mit der Politik ?

Gruß


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (12. März 2021)

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang: Bleivergiftungen sind auch bei Vögeln ein Problem. Erst kürzlich wurde in Unterammergau ein mit Blei vergifteter Steinadler gefunden. Offenbar wird auch bei der Jagd über ein Bleiverbot diskutiert.
Quelle: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/toedliche-gefahr-bleimunition-steinadler-vergiftet,SRQ43Rz

Auch wenn etwas OT: die Branche sollte sich auch einmal den Thema Müllvermeidung annehmen. Habe mich erst beim letzten Einkauf wieder über die zahlreichen Verpackungen geärgert. Zu viel Angelzubehör ist unnötig in Plastik verpackt. Und leider packen manche Angler ihr neues Equipment direkt am Wasser aus und lassen die Verpackungen dann dort liegen. Ich frage mich auch häufig, was mit abgerissenen Wobblern, Gummifischen und Co. passiert? Die werden sich im Laufe der Zeit kaum selbst kompostieren. Aber auch da gibt es Ansätze. Zumindest wirbt die Firma „Moby Softbaits“ damit, auf Weichmacher zu verzichten. Aber ein gewisser Öko-Standard bei Kunstködern wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2021)

Hallo,


Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang: Bleivergiftungen sind auch bei Vögeln ein Problem


Vogelschutz ist doch überhaupt der Auslöser für das Verbot von Angelblei.

Bei der Jagdmunition kommen noch Risiken für Menschen dazu, die Wildpret verzehren, das Bleireste enthält.

Dass Fische oder Gewässer wegen Angelbeleien erhöhte Schadstoffwerte aufweisen würden, hat ja m.W. niemand behauptet.

Das sind ganz andere Emissionsquellen für verantwortlich.

Wenn man die Jadgmunition angeht, macht man die Angelbleie halt gleich mit.  Ist ja auch kaum Widerstand zu erwarten.

Bei der Berufsfischerei sieht man keinen Handlungsbedarf, obwohl die m.W. sogar größere Mengen im Einsatz hat, als die Angler.

In Kunstködern von Delanlande wird übrigens schon seit zig Jahren auf Phthalate verzichtet.  Die fangen trotzdem super.


----------



## tibulski (12. März 2021)

Hallo fischhawk,

Schrotblei in Feuchtgebieten ist für Jäger bereits verboten, beim Angeln wird es, wenn es überhaupt so kommt wohl noch einige Jahre dauern.
Wiederstand können wir gerne leisten und jeder der sich dazu berufen fühlt. Die Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung der EU startet ja gerade erst. Aber aus meinen Rückmeldungen will das die überwiegende Mehreheit der Angler, Industrie, Handel und Influencer gar nicht. Wir wollten als Dachverband frühzeitig und umfassend informieren. Der Rest liegt jetzt an uns.

Weiss nicht, ob du dir die verlinkten Unterlagen im Eingangsbeitrag durchgelesen hast, aber da kannst du lesen, dass die Berufsfischerei genauso unter die Lupe genommen wird.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (13. März 2021)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Aber aus meinen Rückmeldungen will das die überwiegende Mehreheit der Angler, Industrie, Handel und Influencer gar nicht.


Eben deshalb ist ja auch kein Widerstand zu erwarten.  Mir selber wird das auch nichts ausmachen auf Angelbleie zu verzichten.


tibulski schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob du dir die verlinkten Unterlagen im Eingangsbeitrag durchgelesen hast, aber da kannst du lesen, dass die Berufsfischerei genauso unter die Lupe genommen wird.


Nein hab ich nicht.  Dafür aber aber die entsprechenden Texte auf der ECHA-Website.

Und dort steht zum Thema Blei in Fanggeräten der Berufsfischer:  "no restrictions proposed"

Und auch, dass es keine Hinweise gibt, dass der Verzehr von unter der Verwendung von Angelblei gefangenen Fischen zu einer Bleiexposition beim Menschen führt.


----------



## smithie (15. März 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Aber aus meinen Rückmeldungen will das die überwiegende Mehreheit der Angler, Industrie, Handel und Influencer gar nicht. Wir wollten als Dachverband frühzeitig und umfassend informieren. Der Rest liegt jetzt an uns.



Ihr habt echt mal eine Umfrage unter der DAFV Basis gemacht? 
Ansonsten ist die Aussage ja "das Papier" nicht wert, auf dem es steht. 

Aber danke dafür, dass ihr zumindest vorher schonmal sagt, dass sich der DAFV für das Bleiverbot aussprechen werdet.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. März 2021)

Ich kenne es noch von früher so, das Schrotbleie einfach ins Wasser geschnipst wurden, wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt wurden. Hab es heutzutage leider immer noch bei einigen festellen müssen, daß diese Unart noch weiterlebt. 
Ich sammel jeden Bleikrümmel, sowie jeden anderen Müllschnipsel und nehme es wieder mit. 
Kaputte, oder alte Gummis und Bleie werden von mir von Zeit zu Zeit wieder eingeschmolzen und bekommen eine neue Form und Verwendung, selbst Jigköpfe schmelze ich ab. Größere Bleie halten sich z.Zt. bei mir noch die Waage zwischen gefunden/gehakt und verloren.

Zum Thema, das mit Vögeln und Fischen kann ich verstehen, wenn man überlegt, was manchmal in deren Mägen gefunden wird.
Denke aber das die Blei, oder allgemein Schwermetall Vergiftung der Gewässer eher durch andere Quellen entsteht, bzw. im Schlick begraben liegt, bis zur nächsten Fahrrinnen Vertiefung, oder auch durch Betriebsmittel-, sowie Munitionsaltlasten in Ost- und Nordsee.


----------



## tibulski (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

anbei die Stellungnahme des DAFV an die ECHA: https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaes...eglichen-verbot-von-bleigewichten-beim-angeln

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2021)

Liest sich ja ganz vernünftig. Was die Argumentation des DAFV aus meiner Sicht allerdings abschwächt, sind die genannten Untersuchungen/Quellen im Abschnitt Gefahrenpotenzial. Die sind weitestgehend aus den 1980ern und deuten nicht gerade auf einen aktuellen Forschungsstand hin.


----------



## Waidbruder (5. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In Kunstködern von Delanlande wird übrigens schon seit zig Jahren auf Phthalate verzichtet.  Die fangen trotzdem super.



Deshalb sind die aber noch lange nicht umweltfreundlich. Ich denke das Hauptproblem ist das Microplastik, wenn der Köder sich langsam- oder schneller in Fliessgewässern - auflöst. Dieser Köder z.b. aus der direkten Strömung der Elbe war halb aufgelöst noch bevor der Haken Rost angesetzt hatte!


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2021)

Ehrlich? 
Die befassen sich weiter mit dem Thema? in dem Text steht als einzige Vermutung, dass Schwäne der Oueen angeblich Blei aufgenommen haben könnten.
Sonst nix - Jede Menge Blkei , was Angler kaufen liegt nicht aufgrund sonder als Pilker und ähnliches in KIsten verpackt im Schrank. Man braucht es ja , denkt mal über euer Kaufverhalten nach;-)))) Gut, manches auch auf dem Grund.

Und wo ist der Schaden ? außer auf meinem Konto?? 

Ach ja , meine  Steuern werden für irgendwelchen MIst ausgegeben - aber eigentlich müssen wir uns doch um die Schwäne der Queen gar nicht mehr kümmern, das wollte die Briten doch allein hin bekommen . Wenn ich wieder mal in Windsor angeln gehe, lasse ich natürlich Blei zu Hause.
Was kostet doch gleich die Karte?

Sorry, Spott pur.

,


----------



## smithie (5. Mai 2021)

-> es gibt offensichtlich einen politischen Willen, Blei zu verbieten
-> man macht/beauftragt Studien dazu, die das Ganze (angeblich) untermauern
-> der DAFV will auch kein Blei mehr, aber bitte einen langsamen Übergang, zumindest lese ich die PM so. Jedenfalls wehren will man sich offensichtlich nicht.
-> es bleibt also nur die Frage nach dem Zeitpunkt offen.

=> so funktioniert Politik


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


smithie schrieb:


> der DAFV will auch kein Blei mehr,



Der DAFV sperrt sich zumindest nicht gegen das Verbot.

Ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht unklug, denn wenn selbst die Lobby der Jäger und Schützen keinen Erfolg hatte, würde der DAFV wahrscheinlich außer negativen Wirkungen für das  Image wohl auch wenig erreichen können.


----------



## smithie (5. Mai 2021)

Würde man dem Politik Prinzip folgen, gäbe es dafür anderswo eine "Gegenleistung" so a la "bekommst Du die LKW Maut, bekomme ich eine neue Mindestlohnregelung"


----------



## tibulski (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

wir hätten auch gerne eine Gegenleistung und die ist im letzten Absatz der Stellungnahme formuliert.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Der DAFV sperrt sich zumindest nicht gegen das Verbot.
> ...


sorry , aber Jäger und Schützen sind in einer anderen Situation - die schießen Schrot in das Vieh- was da passiert, außer dass ich mir nen Zahn ausbeißen kann ist mir zwar schleierhaft , aber naja.

Warum lasse ich etwas zu als Verband, wenn es Müll ist? wer soll dich dann ersnst nehmen?
Du bekommst doch momentan alle möglichen Verbände zu hören, stimmen die irgendwo zu zu lala??


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2021)

Servus,
bei den Jägern bzw. Schützen geht es weniger um Blei im erlegten Wild, sondern um die herum liegenden Kügelchen, die von Vögeln als Steinchen wahrgenommen und zur Förderung der Verdauung aufgenommen werden. Büchsengeschosse enthalten schon seit Jahrzehnten kaum noch Blei und beim Schrot setzen sich Eisen- und Stahlschrote auch immer mehr durch. Insgesamt geht es da eher um Kohle, Blei ist billig und hat nebenher auch noch bessere ballistische Eigenschaften.
Außerdem müssen kontaminierte Böden auf Schiessständen teuer entsorgt werden.

Die neuerliche Diskussion ums Angelblei, halte ich für sowas wie eine politische Nebelkerze. Die wollen sich gerne mal wieder als Schützer und Gutmenschen darstellen um von den echten Problemen abzulenken. Eher sollte man sich Gedanken um die systematische Vergasung der Menschen in den Innenstädten durch geschönte Abgaswerte und Feinstaub machen. Man fragt sich schon warum einige tote Wasservögel wichtig sind, man über viele Zehntausend tote Menschen jedes Jahr aber lieber schweigt.
Keine Frage, das Bleiverbot beim Angeln wird kommen, die Frage ist eher wann ? In jedem Fall wird es *vor* einer wichtigen Wahl sein, nicht danach.


----------



## smithie (5. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir hätten auch gerne eine Gegenleistung und die ist im letzten Absatz der Stellungnahme formuliert.
> 
> ...


Zustimmung zum Verbot (auch wenn wissenschaftlich "zumindest umstritten"), wenn es eine Übergangsfrist gibt und die Industrie soll die Alternativen billiger machen. 

Ich gebe zu bedenken, was noch alles "wissenschaftlich zumindest umstritten" ist und dieser Argumentation folgend verboten werden könnte...


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir hätten auch gerne eine Gegenleistung und die ist im letzten Absatz der Stellungnahme formuliert.
> 
> ...



die suche ich, hast Du gut versteckt;-)) also die Gegenleistung.


Hanjup, danke für die Richtigstellung , nur Fakt ist - mit versteckten Gegenleistungen wird das ..... ein "Schuss in die Hose" ob nun mit oder ohne Blei.


----------



## tibulski (5. Mai 2021)

Halo Angler1996,



angler1996 schrieb:


> die suche ich, hast Du gut versteckt;-)) also die Gegenleistung.



mhh, vesteckt? Hast du den letzen Absatz aus der Stellungnahme durchgelesen?



angler1996 schrieb:


> Warum lasse ich etwas zu als Verband, wenn es Müll ist? wer soll dich dann ersnst nehmen?
> Du bekommst doch momentan alle möglichen Verbände zu hören, stimmen die irgendwo zu zu lala?



Das es Müll ist, ist deine Meinung. Blei ist und bleibt eine Ewigkeitsaufgabe, wenn du heute ein Blei mit deinem Namen drauf verlierst, wird man es wohl noch in tausend Jahren in dem Gewässer nachweisen können. Wir wollten das Bedrohungsszenario relativieren, aber eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheiningung für den kummulativen Eintrag von Schwermettallen in unsere Gewässer werden wir wohl nicht bekommen und damit machen wir uns aus meiner Sicht als Angler unglaubwürdig.Wir haben auch vorab alle Mitgliedsverbände befragt und auch in anderen Foren wird das diskutiert, die meisten haben uns zugesprochen da alternative Wege einzuschlagen. 

Findest du das gut, dass jeder noch so kleine Verband sich in Zeiten der Corona Pandemie zum Mittelpunkt der Welt erklärt? Sollten wir eine Verfassungsklage anstreben, damit wir evtl. die vier Wochen bei der Bundesnotbremse trotzdem die ganze Nacht angeln gehen können? Hab gerade im Radio gehört das das Verafssungsgericht die Klagen der Verbände als unbegründet abgewiesen hat. Das sind ja eure Mitgliedsbeiträge, die da aufgewendet werden. Nur weil alle Verbände derzeit hysterisch um sich schlagen, heisst das ja nicht das das zielführend ist. Aus meiner Sicht hat es vielen Verbänden im öffentlichen Ansehen eher geschadet.

Weiss nicht, wie ist Euer Vorschlag?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Sollten wir eine Verfassungsklage anstreben, damit wir evtl. die vier Wochen bei der Bundesnotbremse trotzdem die ganze Nacht angeln gehen können?
> 
> Weiss nicht, wie ist Euer Vorschlag?



Den Hegegedanken einzubringen - wie es auch der Jagdverband getan hat und dadurch die Jäger von der Ausganssperre befreit hat - ist sicher kein falscher Weg!

In Bayern funktioniert deshalb das Nachtangeln nun auch wieder:





						Ausnahmen für Fischer und Fischereiaufseher - Landesfischereiverband Bayern
					

Ab morgen gelten in Bayern Erleichterungen für Fischer und Fischereiaufseher. Während der nächtlichen Ausgangssperre darf dann zu Hegezwecken wieder auf Waller gefischt werden und damit auch am Gewässer übernachtet werden.... weiterlesen




					lfvbayern.de
				




Es wäre sinnvoll dies bundesweit so zu regeln, da die Freiheitsbremse ja auch bundesweit gilt.

Ich sehe da dringenden Handlungsbedarf auf der Seite des DAFV.


----------



## stroffel (6. Mai 2021)

Ich bin auch hin und her gerissen. Auf der einen Seite habe ich kein Interesse der Nachwelt Blei belastete Seen zu hinterlassen, oder Blei belastete Fische zu essen.

Was mich auf der anderen Seite aber massiv ärgert ist die schlechte Qualität der zitierten Datenlage, auf der entschieden werden soll. Das verlinkte Dokument (ich hätte fast „Studie“ geschrieben, das ist es ja aber nicht) erfüllt ja grundlegende wissenschaftliche Standards nicht. Noch schlimmer: Ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass man sich trotz/wegen fehlender Daten gezielt etwas in eine Richtung in die man etwas bewegen will zusammenreimt.

Dass die Menge an jährlich verkauftem Blei der Menge an im Gewässer verbleibendem Blei entspräche, weil vermutet wird, dass Angler nur das nachkaufen was sie im Gewässer gelassen haben halte ich für nonsense. Zumindest gibt es in dem Dokument keine Daten die das stützen würden.

“Muster Hochrechnungen“ wie „wenn ein Karpfenangler bei jedem 10ten Fischfang ein Blei von X g verlieren würde…“ oder „Ein Angler geht XXX Tage im Jahr angeln und wenn er pro Tag X Gramm verlieren würde…“ sind reine Mutmaßungen die als Fakten verkauft werden.

Und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass Länder für die es keine Daten gibt in Sippenhaft genommen werden, weil einfach angenommen wird dass es da so „schlimm“ sei wie anderswo.

Ich will gar nicht behaupten, dass Blei kein Problem ist. Mich ärgert nur dass so ein zusammengebasteltes Werk unkommentiert zitiert wird und als Entscheidungsgrundlage dienen soll. Gerade wenn Blei auf den ersten Blick ein offensichtliches Problem sein sollte dürfte es doch kein Problem sein vernünftige Daten dafür zu präsentieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Mai 2021)

wenn NABU oder Grüne krähen, fängt der DAFV an zu gackern.
Das lese ich aus der Stellungnahme raus.

Schade.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Halo Angler1996,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tibulski schrieb:


> Halo Angler1996,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ne Weile überlegt, ob ich darauf überhaupt reagiere. 
Ob Ihr Euch aus dem Blei eine Ewigkeitsaufgabe aufs Auge drücken lasst- ja da liegt Teil 1-  ist es das ???
Und wenn ich dazu eine Antwort gefunden habe , kann ich darüber befinden , wie ich damit umgehe.
Ich renn aber einfach mal nicht draußen rum und spreche Verbänden gleich welcher Größe das Recht ab, die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder mit ihnen geeignet erscheinenden Methoden ab.   Ich bin nur erstaunt, dass sich große Verbände Ewigkeitsaufgabenb auf's Auge drücken lassen.
 Den weiteren Exkurs zu Corona gehe ich einfach nicht mit, 
das erlebe ich jeden Tag un die Versuche damit alklkes un djedes zu begründen oder im dem Falle zu unterdrücken , ist an Peinlichkteit nicht mehr zu unterbieten.
Sorry , komme jetzt bitte nicht auf den gedanke mich im Bereich der Corona leugner zu verorten.
Sorry , ich bin hier raus.

übrigens finde ich in der Ankündigung nur , dass es zwar keinen Beweiß gibt, aber "wir " Angler schon mal langfristig alles zusammen packen und auf was anderes hoffen. Damit endet in Kurzform der Text. Ich finde die Forderung nicht, oder besteht die darin - liebe Industrie gib mir was Anderes?
Worin soll das bestehen - erschaffen von Materialien mit dem gleichen spezifischen Gewicht, wie Blei ?
Vielleicht bin ich auch an der falschen Textstelle.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

die Begründung für den Beschränkungsvorschlag ist unter anderem hier nachzulesen:








						Blei in Munition, Kugeln und Angelgerät - ECHA
					





					echa.europa.eu
				




Wichtig zu wissen ist hierbei, dass es sich um einen BeschränkungsVORSCHLAG durch die europäische Chemikalienagentur (ECHA) handelt. Aktuell läuft die öffentliche Konsultation zu diesem Beschränkungsvorschlang, in dem Stakeholder wie der DAFV Kommentare einbringen können. Vermutlich werden auch weitere Angelverbände in der EU Kommentare hierzu abgeben. Falls es Verbände von Angelgeräteherstellern etc. gibt, so würde ich hier ebenfalls Kommentare erwarten. 
Wie oben beschrieben, kann es vorkommen, dass die Datenlage nicht gut ist. In solchen Fällen wird auch versucht in der Konsultation darauf hinzuwirken, dass Befürworter oder auch Gegner des Beschränkungsvorschlags weitere Informationen einreichen können, die diese Datenlücken schließen.
In Beschränkungsprozessen ist die Datenlage oftmals sehr komplex. Es gibt keine Daten darüber, wie viele Mengen Blei Angler jährlich in Gewässern versenken. Hier kann nur mit Schätzungen gearbeitet werden. In der Regel gibt es einen Worst Case sowie einen halbwegs realistischen Ansatz, die dann für weitere Expositionsbetrachtungen verwendet werden.
Nach Beendigung der Konsultation und auch schon währenddessen wird der Übermittler des Beschränkungsvorschlags (in diesem Fall die ECHA) die eingegangenen Kommentare prüfen und den Beschränkungsvorschlag nochmals überarbeiten. Dies kann je nach Kommentaren in unterschiedlichem Umfang geschehen. 
Gleichzeitig werden zwei Ausschüsse aktiv: Der Ausschuss für Risikobeurteilung (RAC), der sich nochmals genau mit den Emissionen und Gefahren auseinandersetzt sowie der Ausschuss für sozioökonomische Analyse (SEAC), der Kosten und Nutzen mit den Gefahren abwägt. Hier sind dann beispielsweise Zahlen wie die vom DAFV genannte Zahl von 5.4 Mrd € gesamtwirtschaftlicher Nutzen der Freizeitangelei von Bedeutung. Dieses Beispiel ist allerdings eher schlecht gewählt, da ein Bleiverbot sicherlich nicht den gesamten Nutzen zerstören würde.
Im Folgenden findet ein enger Austausch zwischen dem Übermittler des Beschränkungvorschlags und RAC und SEAC statt, was ebenfalls nochmal zu weitreichenden Anpassungen im Vorschlag führen kann. Anschließend erfolgt eine neue Veröffentlichung von Teilen des überarbeiteten Vorschlags sowie Dokumenten von RAC/SEAC gefolgt von einer weiteren öffentlichen Konsultation gegenüber Stakeholdern zum möglichen Schließen offener Datenlücken und Unklarheiten. Nach einer letzten Überarbeitung wird der Beschränkungsvorschlag dann der europäischen Kommission übergeben die auf Grundlage der Dokumente von ECHA, RAC und SEAC den genauen Eintrag für den Beschränkungsvorschlag festlegt.
Aktuell sieht dieser Eintrag für Blei in Angelgewichten wie folgt aus:


Verbot des Inverkehrbringens und der Verwendung (mit Übergangsfristen je nach Art und Gewicht:


Gewichte und Köder ≤ 50 g: drei Jahre)
Gewichte und Köder > 50 g: fünf Jahre)
Rute: keine Übergangszeit)
 
+ Verbot der Verwendung mit Absetztechniken (keine Übergangszeit)

+ Informationspflicht

Die hier angegebenen Zeitspannen treten nach Veröffentlichung der finalen Version durch die Kommission in Kraft. Dies wird vermutlich 2022 oder spätestens 2023 der Fall sein. Es kann noch eine zusätzliche kurze Übergangsphase erfolgen, dann laufen die 3/5 Jahre bzw. der Zeitraum, den wir dann im Vorschlag vorfinden. Wie gesagt, der Eintrag KANN sich auch noch entscheidend verändern. Oftmals werden Beschränkungsvorschläge zunächst recht weit formuliert und im Verlaufe des Prozesses immer enger gefasst, da sich Datenlagen im Prozess entscheidend verändern können.

Diese Informationen nur mal zur Einordnung als Hintergrund zum Gesamtprozess.

Viele Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2021)

Ruhrpottkopp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Begründung für den Beschränkungsvorschlag ist unter anderem hier nachzulesen:
> 
> ...


Danke für die Einordnung!


----------



## rippi (6. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn NABU oder Grüne krähen, fängt der DAFV an zu gackern.
> Das lese ich aus der Stellungnahme raus.
> 
> Schade.


Eine Stellungnahme gegen NABU und Grüne seitens des DAFV fände ich auch gut


----------



## tibulski (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn NABU oder Grüne krähen, fängt der DAFV an zu gackern.
> Das lese ich aus der Stellungnahme raus.
> 
> Schade.





rippi schrieb:


> Eine Stellungnahme gegen NABU und Grüne seitens des DAFV fände ich auch gut



was bitte haben der NABU oder die Grünen mit dem aktuellen Thema zu tun? Mir sind die bei der ganzen Thematik bisher zumindest nicht begegnet?
Die habe ich weder bei den Consultationen im Vorfeld noch in den Internationalen Besprechungen auf EU-Ebene bemerkt? Sollten die sich am Rande dazu geäussert haben, hatte es sicher keine Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsprozesse.

Woher hast du das Brillendorsch?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo,



angler1996 schrieb:


> Damit endet in Kurzform der Text. Ich finde die Forderung nicht, oder besteht die darin - liebe Industrie gib mir was Anderes?
> Worin soll das bestehen - erschaffen von Materialien mit dem gleichen spezifischen Gewicht, wie Blei ?



Es gibt ja ökologisch unbenklicherer Metrialen im Vergleich zu Blei sogar mit einem höheren spezifischen Gewicht (Wolfram oder auch Tungsten genannt)., das ist halt teurer. Aber dazu einige, die knapp drunter liegen wie Messing oder Eisen und kostengünstiger sind. Die Insustrie bietet ja schon lange alternative Materialien am Markt an ... und die haben ja auch zu´gestimmt sich vom Blei zu verabschieden. In Dänemark gibt es schon seit über 20 Jahren ein Verkaufsverbot für Blei und die fagen auch noch Fische ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2021)

Findet ihr eigentlich noch den Weg aus der Geschäftsstelle vor lauter Nebelkerzen?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Messing ist gesünder als Blei?
Eisen und Messing sind nahe am spez . Gewicht von Blei?
Tungsten  funktioniert bei Minigewichten vom Preis  her und dann ?
 War das Alles?


----------



## Seele (7. Mai 2021)

Weil immer wieder dass Argument Dänemark kommt... Mich würde Mal interessieren wie viele da Blei in z.B. Deutschland bestellen....


----------



## rippi (7. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Weil immer wieder dass Argument Dänemark kommt... Mich würde Mal interessieren wie viele da Blei in z.B. Deutschland bestellen....


Nicht so viele, manche bringen sich Blei und aus Deutschland mit, aber die meisten Angler sind sowieso Spinnfischer und angeln mit bleifreien Ködern. Die Karpfenangler verwenden häufiger aus England bestellten Kram. Klassisches Brandungsangeln wird weniger betrieben, da die meisten sich an kleinere Stege setzen und einfach die klassischen 2-Haken Montage verwenden, die man im 3-Pack bei Bilka kauft. 


tibulski 
Es ist nie zu früh sich auffällig zu positionieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hallo,
zugegeben, im Artikel und in eurer Stellungnahme ist davon tatsächlich keine Rede.

Es ist euch aber sicherlich aufgefallen, dass seit jahrzehnen die öffentliche Meinung durch eben diese 2 massiv manipuliert wird.
Genau deshalb kommt es zu solchen Verbotsorgien.
Auch wenn hier diese 2 nicht direkt federführend sind, so liegt die wirkliche Ursache für die Idee eines Verbots dennoch bei denen.

Seid ihr tatsächlich so naiv diesen Zusammenhang nicht zu erkennen?

In eurer Stellungnahme schreibt ihr, dass wissenschaftliche Beweise fehlen, dass ihr ein Verbot nicht für richtig findet.
Aber dennoch nicht gegen ein Verbot stimmt, weil ihr es für aussichtslos haltet.

In Wahrheit scheut ihr euch vor Konfrontation wie immer und gackert lieber rum, statt selbst mal den Hahn zu machen.


----------



## tibulski (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Fantatstic Fishing,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Findet ihr eigentlich noch den Weg aus der Geschäftsstelle vor lauter Nebelkerzen?



Ja, finden wir. Wir sind alles Hardcoreangler und verbringen so viel Zeit wie möglich am Wasser.

Sonntag geht es an den Teltowkanal mit bleifreiem Futterkorb zum Feedern ... fängt genauso gut ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Mai 2021)

Die Durchschnittskosten pro* Angler *werden im *Jahr* von *Blei ca. 12,50€* im Schnitt, auf *Tungsten ca.375€ *steigen. 
Da reiben sich jetzt schon einige die Hände. Nur ob das goldene Boot auch schwimmt?

Green Fingerprint* nur* vom Schmelzen:
Der Energiebedarf zum Schmelzen von 327°C(Blei) auf 
3422°C(Tungsten) steigt um den Multiplikator* 1050*. Und das ist nur Linear gerechnet. 
Was wird man wohl bauen, um den Strom zu gewinnen!


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Die Durchschnittskosten pro* Angler *werden im *Jahr* von *Blei ca. 12,50€* im Schnitt, auf *Tungsten ca.375€ *steigen.
> Da reiben sich jetzt schon einige die Hände. Nur ob das goldene Boot auch schwimmt?
> 
> Green Fingerprint* nur* vom Schmelzen:
> ...



Atomkraftwerke ;-)))


----------



## tibulski (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo NaabMäx,

Tungsten hat derzeit am Weltmarkt den 17 fachen Preis von Blei. Also wären es nach deiner Rechnung  17*€12,50=€212 (bei gleicher Menge). Dazu hat Tungsten ein höhere Wichte also braucht man weniger Material, oder kann es mit anderen Materialen mischen. Tungsten hat den höchsten Schmelzpunkt aller Metalle, aber Tungsten Gewichte werden in der Regel geschliffen und nicht gegossen. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet es aber auch, dass jeder Angler nach deiner Rechnung ca. 10kg Blei pro Jahr in unseren Gewässern versenkt (das geht ja nicht im Keller verloren), was ja der eigentliche Grund ist, warum überhaupt ein Umdenken stattfindet.

Man wird bestimmt auch nicht alles 1:1 durch Tungsten ersetzen können und wollen, sondern in Zukunft je nach Anwendungsgebiete bestimmt eine Vielzahl von Alternativen am Markt sehen. Für "schwere" Gewichte ist das sicher keine Alternative im Hinblick auf die Kosten. Aber Eisen oder Stein ist z.B. sogar billiger als Blei. Im Fliegenfischerbereich wird dazu schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren auch ohne jedes Verbot fast ausschliesslich Tungsten verwendet.

Die meisten Hersteller haben sich laut eigener Aussage in den Recherchen für die Zukunft auch schon länger vom Blei für Angelprodukte verabschiedet und forschen an einer Reihe von alternativen Produkten (wie in unserem Bericht ausgeführt: https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/447-verwendung-von-blei-beim-angeln). Und wie schon erwähnt in Dänemark, den USA und teilweise UK ist Blei beim Angeln bereits verboten, ohne das die Welt für die Angler untergegangen ist oder extra neue Atomkraftwerke gebaut werden mussten.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Mai 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Atomkraftwerke ;-)))


Vielleicht. Aber aktuell sind Atomkraftwerke politisch nicht erwünscht.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo NaabMäx,
> 
> Tungsten hat derzeit am Weltmarkt den 17 fachen Preis von Blei. Also wären es nach deiner Rechnung  17*€12,50=€212 (bei gleicher Menge). Dazu hat Tungsten ein höhere Wichte also braucht man weniger Material, oder kann es mit anderen Materialen mischen. Tungsten hat den höchsten Schmelzpunkt aller Metalle, aber Tungsten Gewichte werden in der Regel geschliffen und nicht gegossen. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet es aber auch, dass jeder Angler nach deiner Rechnung ca. 10kg Blei pro Jahr in unseren Gewässern versenkt (das geht ja nicht im Keller verloren), was ja der eigentliche Grund ist, warum überhaupt ein Umdenken stattfindet.
> 
> ...



Zuerst versucht man uns, das Vogelsterben wegen ein paar irrelevanten Wasservögel aufzudichten.
Hat man das Wiederlegt, kommt man mit anderen fadenscheinigen Annahmen. ohne jegliche Datenbasis.
Es gibt Untersuchungen, die Angelblei in Gewässern als Unbedenklich einstufen. Was ihr selber anführt.
Wenn man in Fischen zwar Blei, aber kein Angelblei nachweisen kann, gehe ich davon aus, dass weder die Fischnährtiere und die Pflanzen, die sie fressen, das Angelblei aufnehmen, da sich ansonsten das Schwermetall im Fisch anreichern würde.
Tungsten hat einen katastrophale Energiebilanz.
Aktuell ist der Hauptlieferant von Tungsten China, mit ebenso katastrophalen Abbauumständen. (Eine Norwegische Studie über Waffenblei rät deswegen dringend ab, Tungsten überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen)

Welche Gründe bleiben den, um das Blei beim Angeln zu verbieten. Euer Eingangsschreiben stützt sich auf Vermutungen, Annahmen, und unzutreffende Fragestellungen an Befragte mit unzureichender Aufklärung, wie es scheint.
Kein erkennbarer Nutzen an der Natur, Tier und Nutzer wird daraus deutlich. 
Worin steckt dann der Nutzen und für wem?


Berechnung:
Selbst wenn du recht hast, ist ein exorbitanter Anstieg.
Man solle Rohstoffpreise nicht mit verarbeiteten Materialien vergleichen, wie sie dem Endkunden angeboten werden / werden können. 
Man hat irgendwo in den Anhängen angegeben, dass man von 5000 To Blei ausgeht, bei 8 Millionen Anglern. Denke, das sind die Deutsche Daten?
Somit ergibt sich ein Durchschnittsverbrauch von 625g pro Angler.
Im Netz findet man Preise von Grundblei umgerechnet aus Gram von 0,02€ und bei Tungstengewichten umgerechnet aufs Gramm von 0,6€. (Keine Ahnung ob das der günstigste Anbieter war.
Wenn man etwas aufs Gramm umrechnet, ist es und bleibt es Gramm, ob Tungsten oder Blei.
Ein Preisanstieg von; 3000%. Solltest du recht haben wärs immer noch exorbitante 1700%. 

Energieanstieg: 
Tungsten ist mega Energieintensiv. Wenn man es schleifen muss, ja noch mehr.  

Übrigens hat Norwegen bereits das Bleischrotverbot für Munition aufgehoben.

Ich hab nix dagegen, dass man versucht, EU-weit gutes für die Fische/ Tiere zu tun - wenn es den auch so ist. 
Ich wäre für jedes Material offen, wenn Angelblei tatsächlich so schädlich ist, wie man anträgt. Nur Leider hält das bis Dato gebrachte, nicht mal den banalsten Plausibilitätsprüfungen stand.


----------



## steffen78 (8. Mai 2021)

Ja Tungsten und auch Wolfram werden unter schlimmen Bedingungen aus dem Boden geholt. Da wächst die nächsten 1000 Jahre kein Grashalm mehr. Da darf das kleine chinesische Kind unter gesundheitsgefärtenden bedingung das Zeug abbauen nur das der feine saubere Europäer ein sauberes gewässer hat. Alles scheinheilig. 
Mir stellt sich such die Frage ob wirklich blei in den Gewässern nachzuweisen ist... und ich meine nicht den Klumpen den wir verlieren sondern ob ein lösen ins Wasser stattfindet... oxidiert das nicht und ist wie abgekoppelt ?


----------



## steffen78 (8. Mai 2021)

Abgekappselt


----------



## stroffel (8. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> dass jeder Angler nach deiner Rechnung ca. 10kg Blei pro Jahr in unseren Gewässern versenkt (das geht ja nicht im Keller verloren),


Ähm, Doch!
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber >90 % des Bleis das ich kaufe ist nicht um verloren gegangenes zu ersetzen.

Als ich noch in Süddeutschland gewoht habe, hab ich mit 15 - 40 g Bleien geangelt. Da kommt man an der Elbe in Schleswig-Holstein nicht weit mit. Also für 3 Ruten verschiedene Bleie zwischen 100 und 200 g gekauft. Das sind ca. 2 kg die größtenteils im Keller liegen.

Für die Kutterfahrt auf der Ostsee im Angelladen noch 1-2 neue Pilker. Nicht weil die alten versenkt worden wären, sondern weil ich die Gewichtsklasse oder das Dekor noch nicht habe.

Jigköpfe hab ich mal im Angebot 10-12 3er Packungen gekauft einfach um verschiedene Hakengrößen und Gewichte zur Auswahl zu haben. Liegt auch größtenteils noch im Keller.

Ich will gar nicht leugnen, dass da auch mal ein Blei im Wasser hängen geblieben ist. Aber zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass sich das nachgekaufte Blei im Wesentlichen im Angelkoffer anreichert und nicht im Gewässer.


----------



## stroffel (8. Mai 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ja Tungsten und auch Wolfram werden unter schlimmen Bedingungen aus dem Boden geholt. Da wächst die nächsten 1000 Jahre kein Grashalm mehr.


Komischerweise stört das bei den Gewichten die üblicherweise für Caroliner- oder Texas rigs keinen.
Das war es halt von Anfang an Usus Wolfram zu benutzen. Da hat sich keiner über Atomkraftwerke oder 3000% Preisanstieg ausgelassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2021)

Solange wie Alternativmaterialien noch nicht vollumfänglich einsetzbar sind, brauch man sich über Angelblei gar kein Haar ausreißen.

Tungsten ist sicher keine Alternative, da zu teuer und damit auch nur im Kleingewicht einigermaßen noch handelbar.
Für Jigköpfe gibt es seit einigen Jahren schon Alternativen ohne Blei.
Steine als Alternative für Grundbleie zb funktioniert bestenfalls noch bis 100g etwa, alles darüber grenzt eher schon an Handgranate.
Eisen möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht freiwillig versenken wollen, das Material rostet nunmal bekanntlich und dieser löst sich (im Gegensatz zu Blei) auch sichtbar im Wasser.
Messing ist wiederum deutlich zu teuer, zumindest um ein Mehrfaches höher wie Blei, Eisen oder gar Steine.

Was bleibt da also noch....vermutlich nur diverse Legierungen, wenn überhaupt.

Ob dann dabei die Energiebilanz deutlich besser wird wie mit Blei, oder gar Vögel das Zeug nicht mehr aufpicken, steht auch noch auf nem andren Blatt.
Nur das interessiert ja momentan niemanden, Hauptsache erstmal das Blei verbieten und danach kann man sich darüber Gedanken machen.
Gibt ja schließlich auch grünen Strom und Fleisch wächst bekanntlich auch in der Tiefkühltruhe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Die Durchschnittskosten pro* Angler *werden im *Jahr* von *Blei ca. 12,50€* im Schnitt, auf *Tungsten ca.375€ *steigen.
> Da reiben sich jetzt schon einige die Hände. Nur ob das goldene Boot auch schwimmt?
> 
> Green Fingerprint* nur* vom Schmelzen:
> ...


kleine Wasserkraft natürlich


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

es geht nicht darum der Umwelt etwas Gutes zu tun, sonst käme Tungsten sicher nicht Frage.
Es geht einzig und allein darum Jagd und Angeln zu diskriminieren und zu stigmatisieren, um es letztlich ganz zu verbieten.

Alles Andere zu glauben ist einfach nur naiv.
Als Nächstes kommen Angelschnüre auf die Abschussliste, weil sie nicht biologisch abbaubar sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

Übergangsphasen ermöglichen
Alternativprodukte fördern
Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse optimieren
Gewässerverschmutzungen aus anderen Quellen wirkungsvoll entgegentreten
Neben den aus unserer Sicht vergleichsweise harmlosen Problematik mit dem geringen Eintrag von Blei durch Angler in unsere Gewässer, möchten wir die ECHA motivieren in Zukunft auch extrem gefährliche Verschmutzungen der Gewässer wirkungsvoll entgegenzutreten. Diese sind bekannt, werden jedoch aus Sicht des DAFV ungenügend angegangen. Chlorierte organische Verbindungen, endokrine Disruptoren, diverse Arzneimittelrückstände u.v.m. passieren die Klärwerke (ohne Ozonisierung) fast unverändert und schädigen unsere Gewässer und Wasserlebewesen nachhaltig (z. B. Geschlechtsveränderungen, Tumore, Anreicherung im Gewebe).

*Das soll also die geforderte Gegenleistung für die Zustimmung zum Bleiverbot sein.

Man möchte die ECHA motivieren....  *


----------



## tibulski (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

die Frage nach Alternativen wird derzeit explizit im Rahmen der laufenden Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung von der ECHA abgefragt und wir haben in der Stellungnahme daruf hingewiesen, dass es nur mit geeigneten Alternativen geht (preislich , als auch von der Anwendung) und sich die Übergangsfristen an deren Bereitstellung ausrichten müssen. Also das soll explizit vor der Entscheidung ausgelotet werden.
Die EFTTA (European Fisihng Tackle and Trade Organistaion), also der Verband der europäischen Gerätehersteller ist nach meinen Informationen da zuversichtlich geeignete Alternativen innerhalb von 3-5 Jahren bereitzustellen.

Man sollte sich nicht zu sehr auf Tungsten versteifen. Es kann sicher nicht jede Anwendung von Blei durch Tungsten ersetzt werden. Messing kostet ca. €4 / kg. Eisen €0,30 / kg, Tungsten €24 / kg, Zinn €12 / kg und Blei €1,50 / kg.

Tungsten und Zinn scheint eher eine Option für kleine Beschwerungen zu sein (z.B. Zinn für Klemmbleie). Eisen, Messing oder Edelstahl eher eine Grundlage für schwerere Gewichte. Dazu gibt es Legierungen, wie z.B. Zamak usw. 

Das mit dem Gefahrenpotential von Blei haben wir ja auch schon mehrmals beschrieben. Auch wenn die Auswirkungen beim Angeln heute noch relativ überschaubar scheinen (Jagen mit Schrotblei ist definitv problematisch und wurde ja auch an Gewässern schon vor einiger Zeit verboten), so weiss man nie, wie sich das entwickelt. Blei verbleibt für immer und ewig in unseren Gewässern und wenn wir Jahr für Jahr mehr eintragen, reichern wir das Schwermetall immer mehr an. Und jeder aktive Angler weiss, welche Mengen teilweise beim Angeln an Steinpackungen oder an Wracks in der Ostsee im Gewässer an einem Tag verloren gehen können. Laut ECHA geht es aber nicht nur um den Verlust von Blei im Gewässer. Auch die Herstellung, Verarbeitung, Lagerung und der Umgang mit Blei im Haushalt und beim Angeln stellt gesundheitliche Risiken dar. Ganz zu schweigen vom selber gießen. Die Gesellschaft wird den Anglern hier sicher keine unbefristete Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung ausstellen. 

Wie sollte unsere Argumentation denn aussehen? Etwa: "Ja, wir Angler verlieren jedes Jahr mehrere Kilo Blei in unseren Gewässern, aber das ist ganz sicher kein Problem.". Wir versuchen mit aller Kraft ungerechtfertigte Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten und FFH-Gebieten abzuwenden, aber da haben wir überhaupt nur Chancen wenn wir aufzeigen können, dass wir uns unserer Verantwortung für die Gewässer bewusst sind.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir versuchen mit aller Kraft ungerechtfertigte Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten und FFH-Gebieten abzuwenden, aber da haben wir überhaupt nur Chancen wenn wir aufzeigen können, dass wir uns unserer Verantwortung für die Gewässer bewusst sind.


 Das nehme ich euch sogar ab.
Nur solltet ihr auch mit breiter Brust auftreten und auch mal den Hahn machen, nicht immer nur Hinkel.
Wenn ihr nicht aufzeigen könnt, welcher Verantwortung wir alle uns bewusst sind, wer denn sonst?
Dann tut es mir leid


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wie sollte unsere Argumentation denn aussehen? Etwa: "Ja, wir Angler verlieren jedes Jahr mehrere Kilo Blei in unseren Gewässern, aber das ist ganz sicher kein Problem.". Wir versuchen mit aller Kraft ungerechtfertigte Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten und FFH-Gebieten abzuwenden, aber da haben wir überhaupt nur Chancen wenn wir aufzeigen können, dass wir uns unserer Verantwortung für die Gewässer bewusst sind.
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf



Millionen Arbeitsstunden, Fischereiabgaben, ehrenamtliche Arbeit, Fischbesatz (schützenwerte Arten, Wiederansiedlung), Jugendförderung oder Gewässerpflege reichen also nicht auf der proargumentativen Seite aus, um das Angeln gesellschaftsfähig und weitestgehend restriktionsfrei  zu halten, also muss ein unbegründetes Angelbleiverbot herhalten, damit sich alte Männer ihre Briefköpfe schönen können?

Der messbare Bleieintrag in den deutschen Gewässern, nach aktueller Studienlage, hat sich ohne Verbote seit 1985 bis 2000 von 900t auf 300t reduziert. Als Hauptverursacher gelten Industrieprodukte (Kraftstoffe etc) - Angler werden nicht einmal erwähnt. Quelle: https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/publikation/long/2936.pdf (Seite 51)

Im Blinkerinterview spricht Dr.Meinelt davon, das ein Angelbleiverbot nicht zwingend notwendig sei und in gelöster Form ohnehin nicht vorkommt. Der wissenschaftliche Stand kann nicht ausschlagend für die angedachten Verbote sein, sondern Ideologie, laienhaft unterstützt vom DAFV.

Dieser erneute Schulterschluss, das Katzbuckeln zur Vermeidung der Konfrontation, öffnet jeder Gegenseite die Tore für weitere unbegründete Restriktionen und der Dachverband gilt eher als Zuspieler, denn unangenehmer gegenüber in der Diskussion. Wir hätten längst auf Barrikaden gehen müssen wegen Natura2000, stattdessen wird sich mit bilateralen Nebenschauplätzen beschäftigt.

Wer braucht so einen Verband? Verband entstammt im Übrigen dem Wortlaut "Verbinden", ihr übt euch eher im Entzweien, siehe sinkende Mitgliedszahlen oder interne kaum greifbare Agenda.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der wissenschaftliche Stand kann nicht ausschlagend für die angedachten Verbote sein, sondern Ideologie, laienhaft unterstützt vom DAFV.


Meine Worte.


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieser erneute Schulterschluss, das Katzbuckeln zur Vermeidung der Konfrontation, öffnet jeder Gegenseite die Tore für weitere unbegründete Restriktionen und der Dachverband gilt eher als Zuspieler, denn unangenehmer gegenüber in der Diskussion


ebenfalls meine Worte.

Unfassbar.
Seit Jahrzehnten wird jeder Konfrontation durch Anbiedern begegnet.
Das ist alles nur noch peinlich


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Frage nach Alternativen wird derzeit explizit im Rahmen der laufenden Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung von der ECHA abgefragt und wir haben in der Stellungnahme daruf hingewiesen, dass es nur mit geeigneten Alternativen geht (preislich , als auch von der Anwendung) und sich die Übergangsfristen an deren Bereitstellung ausrichten müssen. Also das soll explizit vor der Entscheidung ausgelotet werden.
> Die EFTTA (European Fisihng Tackle and Trade Organistaion), also der Verband der europäischen Gerätehersteller ist nach meinen Informationen da zuversichtlich geeignete Alternativen innerhalb von 3-5 Jahren bereitzustellen.
> ...


Wie die Argumentation aussehen soll? Ganz einfach.
Angelblei ist nach den jetzigen Erkenntnissen in Gewässern unschädlich. Eine Nachweis von Schäden durch Angelblei in Gewässern kann nicht erbracht werden. Unrelevante Einzelfälle aussen acht.  Ein Verbot ist somit nicht erforderlich.
Wenn nicht giftig, dann spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob man Blei, Eisen oder sonst was einbringt. Da man die Folgen von Ersatzstoffen bis Dato als Umweltschädlich einstuft und teilweise noch nicht ermessen kann.

Zur Begründung:
Herstellung: Automatisieren, Filter, Schutz, usw.
Verarbeitung (Schmelzen) Automation, Absaugungen, Filter
Lagerung: Automatisieren (Roboter, Stapler, Schutz, usw.)
Umgang mit Blei im Haushalt: Da bereits oxidiert = ungefährlich, Handschuhe, falls erforderlich. Gegossen darf in Haushalten eh nicht mehr werden, - aber auch das ginge.
Ich denke, die Leute die mit Blei umgehen, deren Gewerkschaften und Berufsgenossenschaften, werden sich genau darüber extreme Gedanken machen wie sich Ihre Arbeiter Schützen und sind bei weitem besser mit der Materie Vertraut als alle anderen.
Wenn die was nicht umsetzen, oder ausser acht lassen, kann das nicht das verschulden von Anglern oder der Echa sein - wir stehen ganz am Schluss.

Werden immer mehr die Mengen von unschädlichem Blei in Gewässern eingelagert , lohnt sich irgendwann eine Bergung und Wiederverwendung.
Einen Kuhhandel muss man doch nur eingehen, wenn man einen Makel hat. In dem Fall gibt es keinen.

Des Weiterem liegen Tausende von Tonnen Bleibaren in Schiffwraks am Meeresgrund. Interessiert keine Sau. Ausser geg. Bergungsfimren, die ein lohnendes Geschäft wittern.
Macht man also ein Problem aus was, was keines ist?

Man muss sich als Angler nicht mit der Jagd und dem Schießsport identifizieren. Das sind grundlegen unterschiedliche Anwendungen.
Wobei auch das ein arges Geschmäckle trägt. da der Nutzen für die Natur schlichtweg auch nicht gegeben ist. Im Gegenteil, alles andere als Blei ist wesentlich Tierleidtragender. Oder Sport und somit Green-Fingerprintkostentreiber.
Blei zeichnet sich durch zwei gravierende Eigenschaften aus: Weichheit und Gewicht.
Die Weichheit bewirkt eine Deformation und somit einen größeren Wundschaden, was das zu erlegende Tier erheblich schneller zur strecke bringt, sowie eine höhere Treffergenauigkeit durch einen engere Laufführung.  
Das Gewicht bewirkt eine erhöhte Durchschlagskraft, was wiederum eine schnellere Erlösung des zu tötenden Tieres zu folge hat.

Was will man mit diesen Gesetzen also erreichen: Eine Diskriminierung des Schießsports, der Jagd und des Angelns. 
- Durch härtere Materialien beim Geschoss, verschleißen die Läufe bedeutend schneller (ungenauer), was sich extrem auf die Kosten niederschlägt, sowohl in den Kosten neuer Läufe als auch in Kosten der Munition. Blei an Indoorschießständen wird eh wieder verwertet und Blei in Outdoorständen (Kugelfang Erd/Sandhügel) kann man dies größtenteils auch leicht Rückgewinnen.  Was man wiederum Vergisst, ist, die weitaus höhere Energiebilanz für Läufe und Munition.
Für Jäger trifft selbiges zu, Jäger kommen aber kaum zu  50-100 Schuss im Jahr pro Gewehr. 

Was kommt also raus? Die Kosten steigen bei schlechteren Werten für die Natur und Wild. Und steigende Kosten sind immer schlechter Green Finger print.

Natürlich versucht ein Naives Klientel Sportschützen, Jägerschaft, Angler mit allen Mitteln zu Diskriminieren, durch Lügen, Halbwahrheiten und emporgehobenen Einzelfällen.
Schaut genau hin.

Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass man auf Zuruf Meinungen vertritt, sich nicht anständig einarbeitet und Sachen zu Ende denkt.

Da stellt sich wieder die Frage, wer hat durch sowas Nutzen!

Schmelzpunkt Eisen ca. 1400°C Muss man mehr sagen.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Mai 2021)

Hi, ich sehe das Bleiverbot ebenfalls sehr kritisch und so wie es jetzt gedacht ist sogar auch als umweltschädlich! Zunächst einmal gibt es keinerlei Beweise, dass sich Angelblei schädlich auf die Gewässer auswirkt. So mancher englische Karpfenpuff müsste demnach ja eine Sondermülldeponie sein. Die stehen tagtäglich unter Dauerfeuer und bei vorgeschriebenen Safetymontagen sind die proppevoll mit Bleien. 
Langfristig sollte man natürlich schon nach Lösungen suchen und eine praktikable, umweltfreundliche Alternative zum Blei ist sicher nicht verkehrt.
Schauen wir nach Dänemark: Dort wurde ein Bleiverkaufsverbot erlassen und das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied! Dänische Angler können und konnten ihre Restbestände verangeln und haben dann nach und nach ihre Angelboxen mit Bleialternativen gefüllt. Sicherlich sind da auch Schmuggelwaren aus Deutschland dabei. Aber das ist nicht das Thema. 
Das ist aber eine praxisnahe Lösung, die niemandem wirklich schadet.
In der EU ist ein Bleinutzungsverbot geplant. Das heißt nach wenigen Jahren muss der Angler seine zahlreichen Bleie, Pilker, Jungköpfe usw. irgendwo abgeben und muss sich im Handel mit den Alternativen eindecken. Das die Produktion dieser Alternativen nicht gerade CO2 neutral geschieht wurde ja bereits ausführlich besprochen. 
Nicht jeder wird die Sachen abgeben und wird munter mit seinen z.T. liebgewonnen, fängigen Sachen weiterangeln. Wer und wie soll das kontrolliert werden? Sollen die Fischereiaufseher jetzt eine chemische Analyse der Jungköpfe machen?


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Mai 2021)

Olav,
Du als Branchenfremder kannst das nicht wissen.
Dieses Ech-dingsdakomitee, ist mir Suspeckt.
Ob da welche aus der Wirtschaft sitzen, die sich mit den jeweiligen Einzelprozessen von der Rohstoffgewinnung bis zu den jeweiligen Endanwendungen mit QS und Umwelt auskennen? 
Die wissen nur das Blei in irgendeiner Art gefährlich sein kann. Was ist das nicht?
Es mag durchaus Bereiche geben, wo der Kompromiss Sinn macht. Aber da muss man die Prozesse, deren potezial und die Alternativen ausleuchten, um Sinn von Unsinn unterscheiden zu können.
Bis Dato halte ich selbst die Übergangsregel als Fehler.
Das ist auch ganz einfach zu erklären und logisch. 
Ich würde denen, ob Professor oder Doktor dermassen die Hammelbeine lang ziehen, das sie von Bäumen fressen müsten und und aus der Dachrinne saufen.


----------



## StahljigErich (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
da etliche Forumteilnehmer mit der Stellungnahme des DAFV an die ECHA unzufrieden sind und deswegen hier tw. heftige Kritik üben, wollte ich hier kurz den direkten Link zur ECHA-Einreichstelle für Stellungnahmen anführen, damit jeder, der selbst eine Stellungnahme zum Bleiverbots-Vorschlag der ECHA abgeben will, den Zugang rasch zur Hand hat. Denn wie auch im Eingangsartikel angeführt, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme bis 24. September nicht nur für Verbände, sondern auch für jeden EU-Bürger.

Hier der direkte Link zur ECHA-Einreichstelle für Stellungnahmen:


			ECHA Website
		

Es gibt auch ein Erläuterungsblatt (PDF) dazu:


			https://echa.europa.eu/documents/10162/e0c48f94-c751-8fc3-ebe2-e9b80136cba3
		

Unter Punkt 11 kann speziell zum umstrittenen Thema Blei-Alternativen Stellung genommen werden, worauf Olaf in diesem Posting weiter oben auch hingewiesen hat.

Die ECHA-Mitteilung selbst zum vorgeschlagenen Bleiverbot findet sich hier:
https://echa.europa.eu/de/hot-topics/lead-in-shot-bullets-and-fishing-weights

Weitere Infos gibt es auch noch auf dieser ECHA-Übersichtsseite:








						Submitted restrictions under consideration - ECHA
					






					echa.europa.eu
				




Ich hoffe, meine Angabe der Links ist hilfreich. Ich denke und hoffe, je mehr Stellungnahmen eingehen, umso größer ist die Chance, dass sich die Dinge in die richtige Richtung entwickeln.

Erich

PS: (An die Forum-Redaktion: ich hoffe diese Art von Links wiederspricht nicht den Forumsregeln, sonst bitte eben entfernen)


----------



## rippi (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe nochmal alles überdacht und denke wir könnten in Deutschland auch vor der europäischen Entscheidung handeln, so könnte man anbieten einen sofortigen Bleiverzicht zu versuchen, wenn es im Gegenzug ein bundesweites Catch&Release-Gesetz geben wird, das jedem Angler einräumt Fische zurückzusetzen, sofern dies nach eigenem Ermessen notwendig ist, wie in Dänemark üblich. Außerdem soll das Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs aufgehoben werden. Schließlich gibt es so ein Verbot in Dänemark auch nicht.
Außerdem muss zeitgleich mit der europäischen Bleillösung, ein eindeutiges Zeichen erfolgen, das das Angeln in Natura 2000 Gebieten für die nächsten 100 Jahre erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Mai 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal alles überdacht und denke wir könnten in Deutschland auch vor der europäischen Entscheidung handeln, so könnte man anbieten einen sofortigen Bleiverzicht zu versuchen, wenn es im Gegenzug ein bundesweites Catch&Release-Gesetz geben wird, das jedem Angler einräumt Fische zurückzusetzen, sofern dies nach eigenem Ermessen notwendig ist, wie in Dänemark üblich. Außerdem soll das Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs aufgehoben werden. Schließlich gibt es so ein Verbot in Dänemark auch nicht.
> Außerdem muss zeitgleich mit der europäischen Bleillösung, ein eindeutiges Zeichen erfolgen, das das Angeln in Natura 2000 Gebieten für die nächsten 100 Jahre erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.


Wenn ein Schidesrichter einen Fehler macht, diesen über die Zeit erkannt hat, und deswegen der Mannschaft die den ersten Fehler erleiden musste, einen Vorteil verschafft, so hat er den Fehler nicht gut gemacht, sondern 2 Fehler begangen.

1. Was hat Blei mit C&R zu tun?
2. Beides ist nach Erfahrung und Wissensstand im Bereich Angeln und teilweise darüber hinaus Blödsinn.
Solange das nicht widerlegt ist, braucht man keinen Kuhhandel einzugehen. Da sollte es reichen bei normalen Menschen mit logische Argumente zu punkten.
Wenn dies nicht eingesehen wird, herrscht blinder Extremismus, auf nicht sachlich basierenden Tatsachen. Dann werden die einen anderen Lügenweg finden Ihren Willen zu erlangen - aber sich selber ins Fleisch schneiden.
Und sollte sich heraus stellen, dass ich mich in irre, gehe ich gerne den besseren Weg für den Fisch mit. Aber logisch nachvollziehbar begründet ohne blinden Idealismus.  
Im Falle habe ich kein Problem einen Fehler einzugestehen, solle mir etwas Entgangen sein.

Kuhandel: Ich will mich nicht selber anlügen und das auch noch wissentlich.

Das gute an meiner Lösung ist ja, das nicht nur die Tierwelt und Natur profitiert, sondern letztendlich auch jeder positive Willen würde - so hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## StahljigErich (10. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> In Dänemark gibt es schon seit über 20 Jahren ein Verkaufsverbot für Blei und die fagen auch noch Fische ...



Hallo Olaf,
in Dänemark funktioniert Angeln mit Produkten ohne Blei offensichtlich seit über 20 Jahren.

Was ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht verstehe:
Die Hersteller verkaufen ja offensichtlich in DK schon über 20 Jahre lang bleifreie Produkte und haben damit mindestens 20 Jahre Erfahrung gesammelt. Also bräuchten die Hersteller doch nur die Produkte, die sich in DK bewährt haben, EU-weit verkaufen (ev. mit ein paar Anpassungen an regionale Besonderheiten) und fertig, oder?

Tatsächlich aber benötigt die Industrie laut nachfolgender Aussagen jetzt noch immer längere Übergangsfristen, um bleifreie Produkte überhaupt erst einmal zu entwickeln.
- Zitat eines Geschäftsführers aus dem DAFV-Artikel von 11.02.2021: „Wir wollen mit echten Alternativen zu einem nachhaltigen Wandel beitragen und nehmen dafür eine längere Entwicklungszeit in Kauf. Von schnellen Scheinlösungen hat keiner etwas.“
- Du schreibst, dass nach deinen Informationen, die EFTTA aktuell zuversichtlich ist, geeignete Alternativen innerhalb von 3-5 Jahren bereitzustellen.

Diese Aussagen bedeuten aber doch, dass es echte, geeignete Alternativprodukte zu Blei aktuell noch gar nicht gibt, obwohl in DK seit 20 Jahren nur noch bleifreie Produkte verkauft werden dürfen und wohl auch damit geangelt wird, oder?

Wie passt das zusammen bzw. wie muss man das verstehen?

Erich


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Mai 2021)

Hi, für die Angelgeräteindustrie wäre ein Bleiverbot doch super. Viele Bleie, Pilker usw. müssten entsorgt und in bleifrei neu gekauft werden. Das ist totaaal umweltfreundlich.


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Blei verbleibt für immer und ewig in unseren Gewässern und wenn wir Jahr für Jahr mehr eintragen, reichern wir das Schwermetall immer mehr an.


Bitte diese Argumentation gerne mal zu ende denken... jede andere Beschwerung, die von Anglern verwendet wird und abreißt, bleibt für immer und ewig im Gewässer... und eine Studie, die mir die Umweltgefährlichkeit von xy indiziert ist doch kein Problem, Anhaltspunkte findet man mit 2min googlen:

Zinn: https://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/sn.htm
Wolfram: https://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/w.htm
Zamak enthält Anteile von Alu und Kupfer
etc. pp.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Mai 2021)

1. In welchen Ländern der EU und welchen Firmen wird Angelblei industriell hergestellt?
2. Wie gelangt, beim welchem Prozessschritt, welche Bleirückstände / Verbindungen in schädlicher Form in die Umwelt und warum? Ist da Angelblei dabei?
3. Wenn, warum ist das dann nicht optimiert?
4. Wer Ordnet an, wer Überwacht, wer Prüft? 
Die Fertigungsprozesse kann man steuern, wie man sie braucht. 

Es liegt nicht an paar toten Vögeln.
Es liegt nicht an den Herstellungsprozessen, wenn man sie richtig ausstattet und richtig fährt. 
Angelblei im Wasser endgelagert ist nachgewiesener Maßen unschädlich. 

Was bleibt den noch? 

Sollte man nicht dort anfangen, wo Blei in einer Art und Weise in Organissmen gelangt, wo es auch schädlich ist? Z.B. Luftlöslich, Wasserlöslich?


----------



## stroffel (11. Mai 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Anhaltspunkte findet man mit 2min googlen:
> 
> Zinn: https://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/sn.htm
> Wolfram: https://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/w.htm


Das ist eine Firma, die Wasserreinigungssysteme verkaufen will. Die haben kein Interesse daran irgend ein Metall als "positiv" dar zu stellen und das was ich in den Linkts zu sehen bekomme ist auch nicht besonders objektiv.

Natürlich bleibt auch alles andere im Wasser. Aber Wolfram und Zinn spielen toxikologisch definitiv in einer anderen Liga als Blei.


----------



## smithie (11. Mai 2021)

stroffel schrieb:


> Das ist eine Firma, die Wasserreinigungssysteme verkaufen will. Die haben kein Interesse daran irgend ein Metall als "positiv" dar zu stellen und das was ich in den Linkts zu sehen bekomme ist auch nicht besonders objektiv.
> 
> Natürlich bleibt auch alles andere im Wasser. Aber Wolfram und Zinn spielen toxikologisch definitiv in einer anderen Liga als Blei.


Und eine Studie, die "kein Interesse daran hat irgendein Metall als "positiv" dazustellen" hat andere Ziele?

Nochmal: passiviertes, oxidiertes Blei ist inert, nicht löslich etc. 

Dass es einen politischen Willen gibt, Blei abzuschaffen, steht außer Frage.
Und damit, im Zusammenspiel mit keinem organisierten Willen, sich dagegen zu stellen, ist nur der Zeitpunkt des Verbots unklar.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Diese Aussagen bedeuten aber doch, dass es echte, geeignete Alternativprodukte zu Blei aktuell noch gar nicht gibt, obwohl in DK seit 20 Jahren nur noch bleifreie Produkte verkauft werden dürfen und wohl auch damit geangelt wird, oder?
> 
> Wie passt das zusammen bzw. wie muss man das verstehen?
> 
> Erich



Das frage ich mich auch schon lange.
In Dänemark ist dem Handel seit 2002 verboten bleihaltige Produkte zu verkaufen.
Ebenso ist Anglern verboten, mit in Dänemark erworbenen bleihaltigen Produkten zu angeln.
Dahingehend ist aber erlaubt, bleihaltige Produkte zu verwenden, die zb in Deutschland erworben wurden.
Im Falle einer Kontrolle liegt die Beweispflicht aber dann beim Angler.

In Grossbritannien sind bleihaltige Gewichte für Angler unter 28,3g bereits seit 1986 verboten....sprich alles unter 1oz.
Dabei ging es vorallem um die kleinen Bleischrote, die von Vögeln aufgenommen werden...siehe Schwäne.
So ziemlich jedes Gewicht zum Karpfenangeln überschreitet die 1oz sehr deutlich, da wurde also bei den Briten seit 34 Jahren auch nix an Alternativen auf die Beine gestellt. Es ging also quasi fast nur um Feingewichte wie zb Schrotblei, welches vorrangig die Friedfischangler verwenden.

Und ich tippe mal ganz scharf in den Wind warum: Weil es keine echten Alternativen gibt, weder für Industrie, Vertrieb noch Konsument. Zumindest trifft das bisher anscheinend zu ab einer gewissen Gewichtsklasse ohne höheren Raubbau zu betreiben.

In den USA soll in naher Zukunft auch etwas kommen, anscheinend Januar 2022. Deren Markt ist aber ein völlig anderer, da gehen von 100 Anglern nahe 100 auch Spinnangeln und kaum einer macht dort ernsthaften Ansitz wie wir hier. Sprich die nutzen überhaupt nicht im gleichen Maße die etwas schwereren Gewichte wie wir hier in Europa.
Jigköpfe zb gibt es auch hierzulande seit einiger Zeit in bleifreier Form, zumindest bis zu einer gewissen Gewichtung.


Das was hierzulande angestoßen wird ist reiner Aktionismus. 
Blei in fester Form wird selbst über sehr lange Zeit in einem Gewässer nicht löslich, im Gegenteil, es wird nahezu konserviert.
Um es löslich werden zu lassen müßte ein Gewässer schon extrem sauer sein, so in etwa wie eine Magensäure.
Bisher gibt es keinen einzigen Nachweis darüber, das aufgenommendes Blei für im Wasser lebende Organismen schädlich ist. 
Lediglich bei Wasservögeln ist dies vereinzelt publiziert und damit sind wir ganz schnell wieder bei diversen Gruppierungen, denen zb Federn lieber sind wie Schuppen.

Man sollte sich vielmehr Gedanken machen die Industrieeinträge von Cadmium und Quecksilber zu reduzieren, das sind schon eher Metalle die nachweislich Probleme verursachen.
Dahinter steht nur eine gigantische Lobby gegen die man nicht ankommt. 
Daher schlägt man lieber den weniger steinigen Weg ein und köpft die Angelindutrie inkl. Konsumenten.....die haben ja keine Lobby.


----------



## StahljigErich (11. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In Dänemark ist dem Handel seit 2002 verboten bleihaltige Produkte zu verkaufen.
> Ebenso ist Anglern verboten, mit in Dänemark erworbenen bleihaltigen Produkten zu angeln.
> Dahingehend ist aber erlaubt, bleihaltige Produkte zu verwenden, die zb in Deutschland erworben wurden.
> Im Falle einer Kontrolle liegt die Beweispflicht aber dann beim Angler.


Hallo,
danke für deinen Blick in die Welt was Angelblei-Alternativen betrifft.

Du listest auf was in DK erlaubt und verboten ist.
Mich würde sehr interessieren, womit in DK seit 20 Jahren aber tatsächlich gefischt wird, also wie die Angler dort mit diesen Verboten und Möglichkeiten in der Praxis umgehen. Leider bin ich in Ö von DK zu weit weg, um mal eben in einem dänischen Angelladen vorbeizuschauen, um mir selbst einen Eindruck zu machen. In dänischen Webshops habe ich aber zB Jigköpfe (Jighoveder) aus Zink gefunden. 

Aber vielleicht ist jemand im Forum, der die Situation in DK gut kennt, und ist so freundlich, eine kurze Schilderung zu geben, mit welchen Gewichten dort wirklich seit 20 Jahren geangelt wird. Wäre dankbar dafür. 

Erich


----------



## tibulski (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich fände es auch klasse, wenn ihr eure Einwände direkt im Rahmen der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung an die EU rückmelden würdet. Genau dafür gibt es ja solche Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligungen. Das Formular dazu hatten wir ja auch schon frühzeitig gepostet.

Die Stellungnahme des DAFV beruht in Teilen auch auf den Ausführungen von Dr. Thomas Meinelt. An all euren Punkten ist etwas dran, aber im Gesamtkontext ist das schwierig. Wir haben sicher nicht die Wahrheit gepachtet und müssen letzendlich auch abwägen, wie wir uns als Dachverband positionieren. Aber wir haben frühzeitig informiert und auch frühzeitig auf breiter Basis möglichst viele Rückmeldungen von allen Seiten eingeholt (Mitgliedsverbände und deren Vereine, Industrie, Influencer, andere europäische Länder, Gerätehersteller usw.) dazu gab es einige Besprechungen im Rahmen der EU-Konsultation und das, bevor wir die erste Veröffentlichung gemacht haben.

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass viele Punkte sich wiederholen bzw. die bereits beschriebenen Aspekte ausser acht lassen. Hier noch einmal alle chronologischen Veröffentlichungen des DAFV:









						Verwendung von Blei beim Angeln - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Die Europäische Chemikalienagentur (ECHA) diskutiert bereits seit Juli 2019 über die Risiken bei der Verwendung von Blei im Rahmen Freizeitfischerei B...




					dafv.de
				











						Öffentliche Konsultation über eine vorgeschlagene Beschränkung für Blei und Bleiverbindungen in Angelgerät - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Am 24.03.2021 hat die ECHA im Auftrag der EU-Kommission einen Beschränkungsvorschlag im Rahmen der REACH-Verordnung vorgelegt, mit dem die Verwendung...




					dafv.de
				











						DAFV Stellungnahme zu dem möglichen Verbot von Bleigewichten beim Angeln - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

der DAFV hat am 04.05.2021 seine Stellungnahme im Rahmen der öffentlichen Konsultation eingereicht: Stellungnahme: Konsultation zur Beschränkung von B...




					dafv.de
				




Vielleicht erst mal sichten und dann Punkte, die wir ausser acht gelassen oder aus eurer Sicht falsch bewertet haben, solltet ihr im Rahmen der Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung direkt selbst einbringen.

@Näbmax, wenn du uns als Branchenfremd bezeichnest, wirst du vielleicht bei der zuständigen Behörde mehr Erfolg mit deinen Ausführungen haben.

P.S.: Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht, dass die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland einem langfristigen Abschied vom Blei negativ gegenüber steht.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Mai 2021)

Schick mal genau den link wo man die Eingabe machen kann. Die geben ja nicht mal einen E-Mailkontakt an.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Mai 2021)

stroffel schrieb:


> Das ist eine Firma, die Wasserreinigungssysteme verkaufen will. Die haben kein Interesse daran irgend ein Metall als "positiv" dar zu stellen und das was ich in den Linkts zu sehen bekomme ist auch nicht besonders objektiv.
> 
> Natürlich bleibt auch alles andere im Wasser. Aber Wolfram und Zinn spielen toxikologisch definitiv in einer anderen Liga als Blei.


Welche Firma ist das, bitte um Adresse oder Link.


----------



## stroffel (12. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Welche Firma ist das, bitte um Adresse oder Link.


Bezog sich auf die links in pist #71


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Mai 2021)

Stoffel:
Das sind  Info-Links zur Metallen. aber nix zu einer Angelbleifirme. Oder irre ich?
Du nennst aber eine Firma die Angelbleie und Wasserreinigungssysteme herstellen soll?
Welche soll das sein?

Sonst ist davon auszugehen, dass es in Europa keine einzige Firma gibt, die Angelblei industriell herstellt. 
Somit gäbe es in Europa auch keine Umwelteinflüssen aus Herstellungsprozessen von Angelbleien.

Will die Echa befeuert von der Wasservogellobby die in England mal einen toten Vogel gefunden hat unser Hobby wegen nix erheblich teurer machen?
Im Bezug auf das propagierte Ausweichmaterialien Wolfram / Tungsten werden die Gewässer bedeutend schlimmer belastet und es ist auch nicht förderlich wenn es ein Wasservogel aufnehmen sollte, der aber nicht nur das Metall an sich dann schluckt, sondern auch noch im belasteten Wasser schwimmt und dies trinkt..

Da das Wolfram- belastete Wasser dann auch im Grundwasser landet, landet es letztendlich auch in unserem Körper.

Was ist daran gut für die Natur und Mensch?


----------



## StahljigErich (12. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Schick mal genau den link wo man die Eingabe machen kann. Die geben ja nicht mal einen E-Mailkontakt an.



Hallo,
findest du in meinem Posting vor 3 Tagen etwas weiter oben.
Siehe:


StahljigErich schrieb:


> Hier der direkte Link zur ECHA-Einreichstelle für Stellungnahmen:
> ECHA Website
> 
> Es gibt auch ein Erläuterungsblatt (PDF) dazu:
> ...


----------



## stroffel (12. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Stoffel:
> Das sind  Info-Links zur Metallen. aber nix zu einer Angelbleifirme. Oder irre ich?
> Du nennst aber eine Firma die Angelbleie und Wasserreinigungssysteme herstellen soll?


Nö, mit einer Angelbleifirma hat das nichts zu tun. Hatte ich aber auch nie behauptet.


----------



## StahljigErich (13. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht, dass die Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland einem langfristigen Abschied vom Blei negativ gegenüber steht.


Hallo,
das ist die Frage, wenn wir Angler bei den Alternativen wesentliche, angeltechnische Nachteile und/oder wesentlich höhere Preise in Kauf nehmen müssen, ohne dass zugleich so eindeutig ist, dass die Alternativen bzgl. Ökologie und anderer wichtiger Aspekte (so viel) besser als Blei sind, weswegen ja die anderen Nachteile in Kauf genommen werden sollen.

Viele Problempunkte der Blei-Alternativen wurden hier ja schon diskutiert. Ich möchte noch 3 Aspekte anführen, die ich noch nicht gelesen (oder ev. leider übersehen) habe.
1. Tungsten/Wolfram hat auch noch den Nachteil, dass es zu den sog. Konfliktrohstoffen gehört, die mit Bürgerkriegsfinanzierung, Menschenrechtsverletzungen, Ausbeutung von Menschen etc., insbesondere im Kongo in Verbindung gebracht werden.
2. Zinn gehört ebenfalls zu den Konfliktrohstoffen
3. Zink (das pur und in Zamak und Messing zur Anwendung kommt) und auch Kupfer (in Zamak und Messing enthalten), sind beides Schwermetalle, deren Eintrag in Gewässer lt diesem Bericht des Umweltbundesamts (PDF) genauso reduziert werden sollte, wie der von Blei.
Zitat aus dem Bericht: „Aufgrund der Belastungen der Gewässer in Deutschland mit Kupfer, Zink und Blei und aufgrund der Bedeutung der diffusen Emissionsquellen ergibt sich ein grundsätzlicher Handlungsbedarf zur Verringerung der Umweltbelastungen durch diffuse Einträge dieser Schwermetalle.“
Wo ist da der (große) ökologische Fortschritt gegenüber Blei?

Was mich noch speziell interessieren würde:
Habt ihr auch darüber diskutiert, zwar einem partiellen Bleiverbot zuzustimmen, um damit die Gesamtmenge des Angelblei-Eintrags wesentlich zu reduzieren, aber sich gegen ein generelles Bleiverbot auszusprechen, weil damit auch viele sozusagen unschuldige Angelarten (und damit Angler) getroffen werden, bei denen kaum eine Belastung der Umwelt durch Blei  auftritt, weil kaum Abrisse passieren? Es sollte doch reichen, bei Angelarten einzugreifen, bei denen häufig und viel Blei abgerissen wird. Am besten wäre natürlich freiwilliger Verzicht bzw. Umstieg, aber wenn es sein muss eben per Verbot.

Angesichts dessen, dass die meisten der möglichen Alternativen auch nicht gerade ohne Fehl und Tadel sind, was Ökologie und andere Aspekte betrifft, erscheint mir derzeit insgesamt ein generelles Bleiverbot als übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Könnte es insgesamt gesehen (also auch für die Umwelt und die Menschen) nicht besser sein, wenn Blei beim Angeln Teil der Lösung bleibt, aber eben deutlich reduziert wird?

Erich


----------



## tibulski (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Erich,



StahljigErich schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass die meisten der möglichen Alternativen auch nicht gerade ohne Fehl und Tadel sind, was Ökologie und andere Aspekte betrifft, erscheint mir derzeit insgesamt ein generelles Bleiverbot als übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Könnte es insgesamt gesehen (also auch für die Umwelt und die Menschen) nicht besser sein, wenn Blei beim Angeln Teil der Lösung bleibt, aber eben deutlich reduziert wird?



Das sind durchaus gute Argumente. Eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Industrie (EFTTA, also der Angelgerätehersteller), das Blei beim Angeln zu reduzieren gab es schon seit vielen Jahren, ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Solange es kein generelles Verkaufs- und Verwendungsverbot gibt, lässt sich wohl kaum kontrollieren, wer es wo und wie beim Angeln einsetzt. Dazu gab es auch keinen Anreiz wirkliche Alternativen zu entwickeln. Das, was du vorschlägst, wurde leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg schon versucht.

Auch wenn ich es schon einge Male hier geschrieben habe, will ich nochmal ein wesentliches Argument aus unserer Stellungnahme anführen:



> Es geht bei dem Umgang mit Blei nicht nur um das Angeln selbst​
> Laut ECHA geht es aber nicht nur um den Verlust von Blei im Gewässer. Auch die Herstellung, Verarbeitung, Lagerung und der Umgang mit Blei im Haushalt und beim Angeln stellt gesundheitliche Risiken dar. So sind bereits 2017 die Sets zum Bleigießen an Silvester aus dem Handel verschwunden. Im April 2018 traten neue Bleigrenzwerte in der EU in Kraft. Diese werden durch die europäische Chemikalienverordnung festgelegt. Außerdem gibt es seit 2018 auch eine neue Verordnung zu Blei in Spielzeug. Davon betroffen sind Fingerfarben, Buntstifte und Wasserfarbkästen. Bisher waren bleihaltige Produkte beim Angeln von dieser Regelung ausgenommen.
> 
> 
> ...



So wird die Herstellung und der Umgang mit Blei als eines der verherendsten Umweltgifte weltweit angesehen: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/...a.urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-151021-99-06488 Unser Angelblei hat ja auch eine Vorgeschichte.

Zu Messing und Zamak. Nur weil Legierungen mitunter Stoffe enthalten die Problematisch sein können, heisst das nicht, dass die Legierung es auch sind. Z.b. besteht Salz aus Natrium-Chlorid. Da ist auch Chlor in gebunder Form als Chlorid drin und trotzdem verwenden wir es täglich als Nahrungsmittel im Haushalt.

Ab April 2017 dürfen in Trinkwasserinstallationen nur noch Messingwerkstoffe verwendet werden, die in der UBA-Positivliste enthalten sind. Werkstoffe in der Trinkwasserinstallation Fittings aus *Messing* sind mit wenigen Ausnahmen Bestandteil nahezu jeder Trinkwasserinstallation.

Alles harter Tobak und es gibt viele Argumente für und wieder ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Mai 2021)

Liest sich für mich wie die Bewerbung auf eine Stelle bei der ECHA.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Mai 2021)

Hi,
mit einem Bleiverkaufsverbot wird man die Angelgeräteindustrie dazu bringen, Alternativen anzubieten. Mit einem Verwendungsverbot schikaniert man Millionen Angler. Deshalb plädiere ich für eine klare Trennung beider Maßnahmen.


----------



## smithie (15. Mai 2021)

Bleigießen mit einem Jigkopf zu vergleichen spricht auch eine eigene Sprache...


----------



## StahljigErich (15. Mai 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> mit einem Bleiverkaufsverbot wird man die Angelgeräteindustrie dazu bringen, Alternativen anzubieten.



Hallo,
vielleicht klappt es auch ohne irgend ein Verbot, denn es werden aktuell auch so schon etliche Blei-Alternativen angeboten.
Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mal recherchiert, welche Alternativen zu Bleijigs bereits auf dem Markt zu finden sind und habe dabei bleifreie Jigs aus 8 unterschiedlichen Materialien gefunden.

Das Ergebnis habe ich in einer Liste zusammengefasst, geordnet nach dem wichtigen Kriterium Dichte, inkl. bildlichem Größenvergleich zu Bleijigs.
Die Liste ist eine Webseite. Da ich hier aufgrund der Forenregeln keinen direkten Link setzen darf und mir das erneute Tippen ersparen wollte, habe ich hier einen Screenshot der Seite beigefügt (Zum Vergrößern Vorschaubild bitte anklicken).


Auf der Seite selbst sind Links und Firmennamen ausgeblendet, um auch da nicht gegen Forenregeln zu verstoßen.
Die Webseite ist bei Suche nach ‚Alternativen zu Bleijigs‘ im Internet zu finden.

Vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich bereits einmal diese Recherche durchgeführt. Seither hat sich nicht mehr viel geändert. Lediglich die Lösungen aus Edelstahl und Schwerbeton habe ich neu gefunden. In anderen Angelbereichen habe ich auch Lösungen aus Messing und Stein gefunden.

Ausser Konkurrenz habe ich auch meine DoItYourself-Lösung aus einfachem Stahl aufgelistet, mit der ich seit 4 Jahren erfolgreich Zander in der Donau fange. Ich wollte 2017 nicht mehr länger auf bleifreie Lösungen von Herstellern warten und habe versucht, selbst eine Lösung zu finden, die ich mit einfachen Heimwerkermitteln realisieren kann. Das Ergebnis sind selbstgebastelte Stahljigs.

Ich hoffe, meine Liste ist für den einen oder anderen eine interessante Infoquelle, insbesondere der Größenvergleich in bildlicher und numerischer Form. (damit die investierte Zeit nicht [ganz] umsonst war...)

Erich


----------



## tibulski (19. Mai 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Bleigießen mit einem Jigkopf zu vergleichen spricht auch eine eigene Sprache...


Warum? Nur eins der vielen Beispiele im Internet ...









						Rentabel - Macht Spaß - Bessere Quali! Mach 'se Dir doch selbst und genieße es ;)
					

Wie Du kinderleicht selber Jigköpfe gießen kannst, dabei Geld sparst und die besten Jigs baust, die es gibt, findest Du hier ganz schnell und einfach heraus.




					www.tideritter.de


----------



## StahljigErich (22. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Nur eins der vielen Beispiele im Internet ...



Hallo,
in der angeführten Anleitung gibt es zumindest klare, deutliche Hinweise auf die Gefahren durch giftige Dämpfe und das heiße, flüssige Metall und notwendige Schutzmaßnahmen dagegen.

In dieser Anleitung https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/jigkoepfe-selber-giessen-und-lackieren hingegen sieht das ganz anders aus. Da wird Indoor Blei gegossen, aber von einer Schutzmaske oder einer Belüftungsanlage oder Schutzhandschuhen beim Gießen ist nichts zu sehen oder zu lesen. Lediglich zur Vorsicht beim Umgang mit dem heißen Blei wird hingewiesen. Mit keinem Wort wird aber auf die Gesundheitsschädigung durch die giftigen Dämpfe hingewiesen und welche Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, um sich dagegen zu schützen. Das Ganze wird im Internet verbreitet.

Die ECHA führt in diesem Dokument (PDF) als einen der Gründe für das Tätigwerden an, dass beim Selbstgießen durch die Inhalation von Bleidämpfen giftiges Blei in den Körper gelangt und dass das eine Gefahr für die Gesundheit darstellt, die nicht angemessen kontrolliert werden kann und daher auf EU-Ebene in Angriff genommen werden muss.

Welche Gegenargumente soll man angesichts der hier dokumentierten Realität gegenüber der ECHA noch anführen bzw. welche führt ihr an?

Die Gefährdung betrifft ja nicht nur die eigene Gesundheit, sondern leider auch die von (eventuellen) Kindern und/oder anderer Mitbewohnern, die unschuldig davon betroffen sein können. Das dokumentierte Verhalten ist wahrscheinlich nicht die Regel, aber es wäre in meiner Lebenserfahrung nicht das erste Mal, dass das Verhalten Einzelner Nachteile für die weit überwiegende Mehrheit nach sich zieht, die sich korrekt verhält bzw. in diesem Fall gar nicht selbst Blei gießt.

Erich


----------



## stroffel (23. Mai 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Die ECHA führt in diesem Dokument (PDF) als einen der Gründe für das Tätigwerden an, dass beim Selbstgießen durch die Inhalation von Bleidämpfen giftiges Blei in den Körper gelangt und dass das eine Gefahr für die Gesundheit darstellt, die nicht angemessen kontrolliert werden kann und daher auf EU-Ebene in Angriff genommen werden muss.



Die Frage wäre in wie weit beim Verkaufsverbot von Blei nicht genau diese do it yourself Lösungen zunehmen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2021)

Viel interessanter als Angelblei wären alle anderen Einsatzgebiete von Blei, worüber quasi niemand redet.

Denn für Blei gibt es nach wie vor keine festgelegte Untergrenze, die wird nur alle Jubeljahre mal wieder nach unten korrigiert.
Und Blei findet man wirklich in sehr vielen Bereichen, sei es in Kinderspielzeugen, in Farben und Rostschutzmitteln (in Deutschland im Innenraum nicht mehr, aber anderswo noch ziemlich heftig..dennoch enthalten moderne Farben immernoch einen kleinen Bleianteil), Gardinen, in der Medizin, in Trinkgefäßen, Bleiverglasungen, Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel, Akkumulatoren, Modeschmuck und selbst in Kerzen kann man mitunter Blei finden.


----------



## Vanner (23. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und Blei findet man wirklich in sehr vielen Bereichen, sei es in Kinderspielzeugen, in Farben und Rostschutzmitteln (in Deutschland im Innenraum nicht mehr, aber anderswo noch ziemlich heftig..dennoch enthalten moderne Farben immernoch einen kleinen Bleianteil), Gardinen, in der Medizin, in Trinkgefäßen, Bleiverglasungen, Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel, Akkumulatoren, Modeschmuck und selbst in Kerzen kann man mitunter Blei finden.



Das ist alles nicht schädlich, nur Angelblei ist Böse.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2021)

Stimmt..böse war damals ja nur Benzin und das ist ja mittlerweile bleifrei.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mir die Stellungnahme des DAFV durchgelesen. Grundsätzlich sind einige Passagen schon informativ, jedoch als konkreter Kommentar zum aktuellen Prozess der ECHA finde ich schweift der Text zu weit ab und ist daher (wieder) schlecht geschrieben. Ich kann auch keine richtig klare Positionierung des DAFV erkennen, die Forderungen klingen nach Gemeinplätzen.
Die Hauptargumente der ECHA werden kaum adressiert, zum einen (a) die Gefährdung des Verbrauchers durch Selbstgießen von Blei (b) Gefährdung von Wasservögeln - stattdessen konzentriert sich die Stellungnahme auf Lösung von Blei im Wasser.

Wie haben sich die anderen Anglerverbände positioniert?

--

Hier gibt es ein Übersichtsvideo der ECHA:
Restricting the use of lead in the EU: towards sustainable outdoor shooting





Hier ist ein Webinar zum Thema zu finden:
Consultation on the restriction proposal of lead in outdoor shooting and fishing





Bimmelrudi
So weit ich informiert bin, gibt es in zahlreichen Industriezweigen starke Stoffbeschränkungen bzgl. Blei, zumindestens was die Freisetzung von Blei in der Umwelt betrifft bzw. es muss im Recyclingprozess bleiben.
Im Webinar kann man ab Minute 12:58 in der Folie sehen, welche Beschränkungen schon beschlossen wurden - z.B. Blei in Benzin 1998, Beschränkungen für Blei in Fahrzeugen ab 2000, in Spielzeugen ab 2009, in elektronischen Geräten ab 2011 usw.


----------



## smithie (25. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Warum? Nur eins der vielen Beispiele im Internet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Stellungnahme, dass der DAFV gegen privates Bleigießen ist!


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Danke für die Stellungnahme, dass der DAFV gegen privates Bleigießen ist!


 Am Ende ist der DAFV auch noch gegen privates Asbestfasern-in-tüten-Inhalieren? Oder gar gegen Haushaltsabfälle-in-Säure-auflösen? DIese Schurken!


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2021)

ich frag mich, wie unsere liebe Angelindustrie etwas gleichwertiges zu Blei ( auch im Preis) entwicklen will?
Wollen die Atomkerne verschmelzen, die Anzahl der Protonen oder was weiß ich erhöhen, um die spezifischen Gewichte eines neuen Elements zu erhöhen ?
Oder warten die, bis Uran die Halbwertszeit überstanden hat ? Geht auch nicht, da kommt Blei raus.

was also - Gold verschenken oder zum Preis von Blei in Angelgeräten? immer her damit;-))
oder wie wollen die einen Ersatz schaffen?
daran ist schön Böttcher verzeifelt und so mancher Alchimist.

Wie Ihr kennt Böttcher nicht? 
na der hat immerhin das Porzellan in Meißen erfunden

Alles Alchimisten;-))) scheint mir, naja man könnte auf die Idee kommen


----------



## smithie (26. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Am Ende ist der DAFV auch noch gegen privates Asbestfasern-in-tüten-Inhalieren? Oder gar gegen Haushaltsabfälle-in-Säure-auflösen? DIese Schurken!


Durch verlorene Plastikköder (Wobbler, GuFi, etc.) sowie abgerissene Schnüre entsteht über die Jahre Mikroplastik, das über die bekannten und per Studien belegten Wege Einzug in den menschlichen Organismus findet.
Sofort abschaffen!

Nur noch regionale Bio-Köder sowie fair-trade Hanf-Schnur!

Aber mit Übergangsfrist, damit sich die Industrie drauf einstellen kann!


----------



## Nuesse (26. Mai 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Durch verlorene Plastikköder (Wobbler, GuFi, etc.) sowie abgerissene Schnüre entsteht über die Jahre Mikroplastik, das über die bekannten und per Studien belegten Wege Einzug in den menschlichen Organismus findet.
> Sofort abschaffen!
> 
> Nur noch regionale Bio-Köder sowie fair-trade Hanf-Schnur!
> ...



How dare you !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Durch verlorene Plastikköder (Wobbler, GuFi, etc.) sowie abgerissene Schnüre entsteht über die Jahre Mikroplastik, das über die bekannten und per Studien belegten Wege Einzug in den menschlichen Organismus findet.
> Sofort abschaffen!
> 
> Nur noch regionale Bio-Köder sowie fair-trade Hanf-Schnur!
> ...



Nananana, beginnen wir doch besser mit einem Anfütterungsverbot. Es könnte doch seitens der Öffentlichkeit als schädlich beurteilt werden und wir wollen uns doch als "low impact-high value" Hobby präsentieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Wie Ihr kennt Böttcher nicht?
> na der hat immerhin das Porzellan in Meißen erfunden



Immerhin ist das auch heute noch als "weißes Gold" bekannt.


----------



## Ladi74 (27. Mai 2021)

Achso, ihr meint Böttger, den alten Alchemisten.
"Der" Böttcher , gibt seine Lebensweisheiten auf MDR Jump zum Besten. Manchmal wandert er, mit dem MDR, durch die Lande und muss sinnfreie Aufgaben meistern.

Mal zurück zum Thema.
Weshalb wird immer auf dem Bleigiessen rumgeritten? 
Jeder hat bestimmt an jedem  Silvester xkg Blei gegossen und war immer mitm Rüssel über dem Löffel. Ironie off!

Mein Vater, Schriftsetzer(27Jahre im Beruf), musste regelmässig die Lettern noch selber giessen. Dazu wurde das Blei(50-100kg) in einem offenen Kessel geschmolzen und dann ging's mit ner alten Suppenkelle ans Giessen. 
Heute ist er 85 und noch relativ fit. Seine Kollegen sind auch fast alle ü80 geworden. Nix Bleivergiftung oder erhöhte Werte!

Übrigens, der Schwerbeton mit Magnetit. Dort kann man den Magnetit auch durch Baryt(Schwerspat) ersetzen. Die Dichte ist nur geringfügig geringer (0,7g/cm3).
Magnetit ist oft mit Schwermetallen verunreinigt und oxidiert auch. Baryt ist fast unlösbar. 

Falls jemand Baryt braucht, ich kenne ein paar Stellen im Erzgebirge. Da sind die Bauern froh, wenn man die Brocken vom Acker holt.


----------



## StahljigErich (30. Mai 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> ...
> Das sind durchaus gute Argumente. Eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Industrie (EFTTA, also der Angelgerätehersteller), das Blei beim Angeln zu reduzieren gab es schon seit vielen Jahren, ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Solange es kein generelles Verkaufs- und Verwendungsverbot gibt, lässt sich wohl kaum kontrollieren, wer es wo und wie beim Angeln einsetzt. Dazu gab es auch keinen Anreiz wirkliche Alternativen zu entwickeln. Das, was du vorschlägst, wurde leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg schon versucht.
> ...


Hallo Olaf,
danke für deine Infos in obigem Posting.

Das mit dem freiwilligen Verzicht bzw. Umstieg hatte ich nicht auf die Hersteller, sondern auf uns Angler bezogen.
Man könnte zB zumindest bei sehr hängerträchtigen Spots weniger umstrittene Alternativen verwenden, sofern es sie (schon) gibt. Oder auf die Befischung solcher Stellen verzichten und auf weniger hängerträchtige ausweichen. Ich weiß, das kann den einen oder anderen Biss weniger bedeuten, aber ökologischeres Verhalten ohne eine Einschränkung funktioniert leider bekanntlich in kaum einem Lebensbereich.
Konkret denke ich da zB ans hängerträchtige Grundangeln in großen Flüssen, bei dem öfter auch Gewichte aus Stein oder Stahl ausreichen (es gibt dazu bereits etliche Erfahrungsberichte) oder ans Jiggen, das bei leichter bis mittlerer Strömung auch mit Stahljigs sehr gut funktioniert - zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung nach vierjähriger Verwendung von Stahljigs (bei Interesse: mehr Infos in meinem Thread).

Wie du schon angeführt hast und wie auch aus meiner obigen Auflistung von Bleijig-Alternativen ersichtlich ist, bieten die Hersteller auch ohne Verbot freiwillig bereits etliche bleifreie Produkte an.
Was ich in diesem Zusammenhang derzeit aber schlecht einordnen kann:
- Du schreibst: Zitat: "Dazu gab es auch keinen Anreiz wirkliche Alternativen zu entwickeln." Was verstehst du unter 'wirkliche Alternativen'?
- Und wie ist nachfolgende Info der Hersteller zu verstehen?


tibulski schrieb:


> Die EFTTA (European Fisihng Tackle and Trade Organistaion), also der Verband der europäischen Gerätehersteller ist nach meinen Informationen da zuversichtlich geeignete Alternativen innerhalb von 3-5 Jahren bereitzustellen.


Denn ich frage mich: Welcher Art sind dann die Alternativen, die es jetzt schon auf dem Markt gibt und mit denen offensichtlich in Dänemark seit über 20 Jahren gefischt wird? Sind das keine wirklichen Alternativen und ungeeignete Produkte und was soll da in 3-5 Jahren Anderes kommen?
Weil meines Erachtens sind bei den Produkten, die derzeit schon auf dem Markt sind, die meisten der grundsätzlich in Frage kommenden Materialien schon dabei. Physik (notwendige Dichte), Rohstoffvorkommen und -preise setzen ja ziemliche Grenzen, wie hier auch schon mehrfach von anderen Postern angemerkt wurde. Und ökologische und andere Aspekte müssen auch noch berücksichtigt werden.

Was ich mir als Laie vorstellen könnte:
- Produkte aus billigem Rohstoff wie Stahl werden gegenüber jetzt billiger werden, wenn die Nachfrage steigt, weil die Herstellung billiger wird. Hier wäre wohl mehr (freiwilliger) Umstieg durch uns Angler gefragt, um die Nachfrage zu erhöhen, oder?
- Wenn man Mischprodukte herstellt, um auf eine ähnliche Dichte wie Blei zu kommen, (wie du auch anführst; siehe)


tibulski schrieb:


> Dazu hat Tungsten ein höhere Wichte also braucht man weniger Material, oder kann es mit anderen Materialen mischen.


scheint eine Beimischung des teuren Wolfram unabdingbar erforderlich (siehe auch Dichtevergleich in meiner Jigs-Auflistung). Weiters ist vermutlich die Verarbeitung solcher Materialien aufwändiger als einfaches Gießen, das bei Blei möglich ist. Produkte mit ähnlicher Dichte wie Blei müssten also deutlich teurer als Blei werden.
- Wenn viel mehr Wolfram eingesetzt werden sollte, ist zu befürchten, dass der Preis der Produkte noch eher steigt und nicht sinkt, weil das Vorkommen von Wolfram ist nicht sehr hoch. Und bei Rohstoffen steigt bei höherer Nachfrage üblicherweise der Preis (siehe zB Gold oder Erdöl). Von der schlechten Ökobilanz und dass Wolfram ein Konfliktrohstoff ist, jetzt mal abgesehen.

Ich teile die Einschätzung von dir bzw. des DAFV, dass es keinen Universalersatz für Blei geben wird, sondern je nach Anwendung spezifische Lösungen. Etliche davon werden aber wohl deutlich teurer werden, um die bei manchen Anwendungen notwendige hohe Dichte zu erreichen.
Um diese höheren Preise zu vermeiden, wäre es da nicht sinnvoll, Blei als Teil der Lösung bei Anwendungen beizubehalten, bei denen schwere und zugleich kompakte Gewichte erforderlich sind, aber die Hängergefahr sehr gering ist? Es entsteht deswegen kaum ein Schaden für die Umwelt und eben kein Nachteil für Angler. Verwendung von Blei heißt ja im Angelbereich nicht automatisch Umweltbelastung durch Blei.

Bin gespannt, was da in 3-5 Jahren tatsächlich von den Herstellern kommen wird. Hast du dazu durch deine EFTTA-Infoquelle ev. etwas mehr Einblick, was da konkret zu erwarten ist oder könnte ev. ein Vertreter der Hersteller Infos geben?

Erich


----------

